# NBA Playoff Round 2 Game 5, Nets vs. Heat



## Real

<CENTER>*Round 2, Game 5*</CENTER><CENTER> </CENTER><CENTER> </CENTER><CENTER></CENTER><CENTER style="MARGIN: 0px">







</CENTER><CENTER style="MARGIN: 0px"></CENTER><CENTER style="MARGIN: 0px">*#3 New Jersey Nets @ #2 Miami Heat*</CENTER><CENTER style="MARGIN: 0px">*Miami leads series 3-1*</CENTER><CENTER style="MARGIN: 0px">*Tuesday, May 16th, 2006, American Airlines Arena, Miami, FL*</CENTER><CENTER style="MARGIN: 0px">*8:00 PM EST*</CENTER><CENTER style="MARGIN: 0px">*TV Coverage: TNT*</CENTER><CENTER style="MARGIN: 0px">*Radio Coverage: TBD*</CENTER><CENTER style="MARGIN: 0px"></CENTER><CENTER style="MARGIN: 0px">*Probable Starters:*</CENTER><CENTER style="MARGIN: 0px">Click Picture for Player Profile</CENTER><CENTER style="MARGIN: 0px"><TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY></TBODY><TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TR align=middle><TD>*Name*</TD><TD>*Jason Kidd*</TD><TD>*Vince Carter*</TD><TD>*Nenad Krstic*</TD><TD>*Richard Jefferson*</TD><TD>*Jason Collins*</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*PPG*</TD><TD>11.2</TD><TD>29.3</TD><TD>16.1</TD><TD>21.1</TD><TD>3.0</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*RPG*</TD><TD>7.8</TD><TD>7.0</TD><TD>7.3</TD><TD>3.8</TD><TD>5.1</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*APG*</TD><TD>9.8</TD><TD>5.3</TD><TD>.8</TD><TD>4.0</TD><TD>.3</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></CENTER><CENTER style="MARGIN: 0px"><TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="50%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD>Key Reserves:</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TR align=middle><TD>*Name*</TD><TD>*John Thomas*</TD><TD>*Jacque Vaughn*</TD><TD>*Lamond Murray*</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*PPG*</TD><TD>1.0</TD><TD>2.5</TD><TD>4.9</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*RPG*</TD><TD>1.3</TD><TD>1.1</TD><TD>3.1</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*APG*</TD><TD>.1</TD><TD>1.0</TD><TD>.2</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></CENTER><CENTER style="MARGIN: 0px"></CENTER><CENTER style="MARGIN: 0px"></CENTER><CENTER style="MARGIN: 0px"><TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY></TBODY><TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TR align=middle><TD>*Name*</TD><TD>*Jason Williams*</TD><TD>*Dwayne Wade*</TD><TD>*Shaquille O'Neal*</TD><TD>*Antoine Walker*</TD><TD>*Udonis Haslem*</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*PPG*</TD><TD>9.8</TD><TD>26.5</TD><TD>19.5</TD><TD>13.4</TD><TD>10.7</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*RPG*</TD><TD>2.1</TD><TD>5.1</TD><TD>9.8</TD><TD>5.6</TD><TD>8.0</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*APG*</TD><TD>3.6</TD><TD>7.0</TD><TD>2.0</TD><TD>2.2</TD><TD>.9</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></CENTER><CENTER style="MARGIN: 0px"><TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="50%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD>Key Reserves:</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TR align=middle><TD>*Name*</TD><TD>*James Posey*</TD><TD>*Alonzo Mourning*</TD><TD>*Gary Payton*</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*PPG*</TD><TD>9.1</TD><TD>3.5</TD><TD>7.0</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*RPG*</TD><TD>5.9</TD><TD>2.1</TD><TD>1.6</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*APG*</TD><TD>1.3</TD><TD>.3</TD><TD>1.1</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></CENTER><CENTER style="MARGIN: 0px"></CENTER>


----------



## reganomics813

Please come out and give them a hard game Jersey. If we are possibly playing in our last game lets give them one hell of a fight. We need this win for respect. We can't go out like this. We need to show we have some heart.


----------



## Vincanity15311

They show heart, just cant get over the hill when they need to.... SO CLOSE SO CLOSE


----------



## mjm1

reganomics813 said:


> Please come out and give them a hard game Jersey. If we are possibly playing in our last game lets give them one hell of a fight. We need this win for respect. We can't go out like this. We need to show we have some heart.


this team doesnt have heart, it was painfully obvious after tonight. Essentially they gave up (especially vince carter)


----------



## nets1

mjm1 said:


> this team doesnt heart, it was painfully obvious after tonight. Essentially they gave up (especially vince carter)



don't put it all on carter, RJ let us down tonight as well. First time I've seen him play stupid. He showed no basketball IQ and spent too much time complaining about the refs and not focusing on the task at hand............

oh yeah, go.....whatever..


----------



## SetShotWilly

**** this ****y series. I dont expect to put up a ****ing fight in miami. You could tell from their body language they have given up. **** this ****

there i feel a little better now


----------



## dunbladekilla

this series is over. miami was the better team. cliffy most likely wouldn't have saved us. we desperately need an enforcer type PF in the middle. we desperately need a somewhat competent bench. without those things we will never be an upper echelon team.
lets hope the draft and trade/free agent market treats us well. at a bare minimum u know next year we will have a few extra bigs around. theres no way we're gonna be stuck with john thomas guarding shaq again.


----------



## reganomics813

I think we're all missing Cliff but lets not overlook what he brought to the table, he might not have scored mmuch but he was pretty damn good at hitting those shots to put us over the hump in alot of situations this year. His contributions are hugely missed. It's a shame the Nets have to try and work out new roatations and roles during the playoffs. That's hurting the Nets just as much as anything Miami throws at us. We can only fight uphill so long during a game. Lets hope we come out and if we do go out this game that we do so in a competetitive way. No BS, no excuses.


----------



## Vinsane

The Nets will win when we involve Vince on every possesion there r times when he doesnt even touch the ball or when we start to play wade the right way likke the heat are playin vc

RJ shoud not be a ball handler to many dumb decisions
VC should look to score everytime he touches the ball
Kidd shots that he puts up are dumb by no means can he shoot when he is workin for himself and he isnt a spot up shooter and the layup attempts he take are dumb why does he always bend his body when all he has to do is take a layup


----------



## miki

Vinsane your boy as terrible today.<strike>Please shut up.</strike>


----------



## Dooch

After a disappointing performance by the New Jersey Nets in both home games, they need to fight the Miami Heat off. They need to attack the paint and get them into foul trouble instead of settling for jumpshots. We find ourselves down 3-1, fight back Jersey!

Great efforts from Jason Kidd, Vince Carter, and Nenad Krstic last game. Come out and win this game!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Carter goes off for 50 points or else the Nets lose.

You know what Kidd will do, you know what RJ will do, you know what Krstic will do. It's up to Carter to take the lead in this game.


----------



## Dooch

There are two Gary Payton's for the Miami Heat! :biggrin:


----------



## JCB

Dooch said:


> There are two Gary Payton's for the Miami Heat! :biggrin:


 Net2, you're slacking! :biggrin:


----------



## Real

Chaser 55 said:


> Net2, you're slacking! :biggrin:


I don't know how that happened. All I've been doing is copying and pasting from the previous game threads.


----------



## Dooch

Net2 said:


> I don't know how that happened. All I've been doing is copying and pasting from the previous game threads.


LOL. It's all good man, must have been some mistake copying and pasting something. :biggrin:


----------



## GM3

*Round 2, Game 5: Nets @ Heat 05.16.06*

*Round 2, Game 5* 










*#2 Miami Heat @ #3 New Jersey Nets*
*Miami leads series 3-1*
*Tuesday**, May 16th, 2006, American Airlines Arena Miami, FL*
*8:00 PM EST*
*TV Coverage: TNT*
*Radio Coverage: WBBR*

*Probable Starters:*
Click Picture for Player Profile​ <table align="center" border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" width="100%"><tbody></tbody></table><table align="center" border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" width="100%"><tbody></tbody></table><table align="center" border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" width="100%"><tbody><tr align="center"><td></td><td></td><td></td><td></td><td></td><td></td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*Name*</td><td>*Jason Kidd*</td><td>*Vince Carter*</td><td>*Nenad Krstic*</td><td>*Richard Jefferson*</td><td>*Jason Collins*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*PPG*</td><td>11.2
</td><td>29.3</td><td>16.1</td><td>21.1</td><td>3.0
</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*RPG*</td><td>7.8</td><td>7.0</td><td>7.3</td><td>3.8</td><td>5.1</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*APG*</td><td>9.8</td><td>5.3</td><td>.8</td><td>4.0</td><td>.3</td></tr></tbody></table>​ <table align="center" border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" width="50%"><tbody><tr align="center"><td> Reserves:</td><td></td><td></td><td></td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*Name*</td><td>*John Thomas*</td><td>*Jacque Vaughn*</td><td>*Lamond Murray*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*PPG*</td><td>1.0</td><td>2.5
</td><td>4.9
</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*RPG*</td><td>1.3</td><td>1.1
</td><td>3.1</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*APG*</td><td>.1</td><td>1.0</td><td>.2</td></tr></tbody></table>

​  <table align="center" border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" width="100%"><tbody></tbody></table><table align="center" border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" width="100%"><tbody></tbody></table><table align="center" border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" width="100%"><tbody><tr align="center"><td></td><td></td><td></td><td></td><td></td><td></td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*Name*</td><td>*Jason Williams*</td><td>*Dwyane Wade*</td><td>*Shaquille O'Neal*</td><td>*Antoine Walker*</td><td>*Udonis Haslem*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*PPG*</td><td>9.8</td><td>26.5</td><td>19.5</td><td>13.4</td><td>10.7</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*RPG*</td><td>2.1</td><td>5.1</td><td>9.8</td><td>5.6</td><td>8.0</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*APG*</td><td>3.6</td><td>7.0</td><td>2.0</td><td>2.2
</td><td>.9</td></tr></tbody></table>​ <table align="center" border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" width="50%"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td><td></td><td></td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*Name*</td><td>*James Posey*</td><td>*Alonzo Mourning*</td><td>*Gary Payton*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*PPG*</td><td>9.1</td><td>3.5
</td><td>7.0
</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*RPG*</td><td>5.9</td><td>2.1</td><td>1.6</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*APG*</td><td>1.3</td><td>.3</td><td>1.1</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## SetShotWilly

*Re: Round 2, Game 5: Nets @ Heat 05.16.06*


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: Round 2, Game 5: Nets @ Heat 05.16.06*



SetShotWilly said:


>


 :banana:


----------



## Vuchato

*Re: Round 2, Game 5: Nets @ Heat 05.16.06*

Gary Payton is a beast.


----------



## reganomics813

*Re: Round 2, Game 5: Nets @ Heat 05.16.06*

This game is all about respect and heart. Lets see if the Nets can get any of the first by showing some of the latter. Leave it all out on the floor tonight guys, GO NETS!


----------



## -33-

*Re: Round 2, Game 5: Nets @ Heat 05.16.06*

The key reserves on the Nets box should just be erased...

and please, get our starters right atleast!


----------



## eddymac

*Re: Round 2, Game 5: Nets @ Heat 05.16.06*

Well this could be the curtain call tonight. Or this could be the start of one of the greatest comebacks in Nets history.

I hope for the latter.


----------



## SetShotWilly

*Re: Round 2, Game 5: Nets @ Heat 05.16.06*



Shaq_Diesel said:


> The key reserves on the Nets box should just be erased...
> 
> and please, get our starters right atleast!


Shh! Gary Payton has been cloned so his greatness can live on. Didn't you know that?


----------



## Jizzy

*Re: Round 2, Game 5: Nets @ Heat 05.16.06*



Shaq_Diesel said:


> The key reserves on the Nets box should just be erased...
> 
> and please, get our starters right atleast!


uuhm... In case you haven't noticed, this is a Nets forum and we couldn't care less who is on the Heat or your starters.


----------



## -33-

*Re: Round 2, Game 5: Nets @ Heat 05.16.06*



jizzy said:


> uuhm... In case you haven't noticed, this is a Nets forum and we couldn't care less who is on the Heat or your starters.


 you could care less who is on the Heat or our starters? great post. I repped you for it.

You should probably care a little bit more, or I guess, for 1 more game.


----------



## neoxsupreme

*Re: Round 2, Game 5: Nets @ Heat 05.16.06*

I sense the end is near. 

C'mon Nets! Give us a reason to still believe.


----------



## Aurelino

*Re: Round 2, Game 5: Nets @ Heat 05.16.06*



jizzy said:


> uuhm... In case you haven't noticed, this is a Nets forum and we couldn't care less who is on the Heat or your starters.


:laugh:


----------



## ghoti

*Re: Round 2, Game 5: Nets @ Heat 05.16.06*

Stats are updated.

"Dwyane" now spelled as his parents decided upon.


----------



## Vinsane

*Re: Round 2, Game 5: Nets @ Heat 05.16.06*

The outcome of this game relies on Vince


----------



## fruitcake

*Re: Round 2, Game 5: Nets @ Heat 05.16.06*

Vince is going to drop 73 points and Kidd is going to have 27 assists.


----------



## fruitcake

*Re: Round 2, Game 5: Nets @ Heat 05.16.06*

Petey pledges 1 million uCash to every Nets fan if the Nets win.


----------



## reganomics813

*Re: Round 2, Game 5: Nets @ Heat 05.16.06*



fruitcake said:


> Petey pledges 1 million uCash to every Nets fan if the Nets win.


When did he say that?


----------



## jerseygirl

*Re: Round 2, Game 5: Nets @ Heat 05.16.06*



fruitcake said:


> Vince is going to drop 73 points and Kidd is going to have 27 assists.



NO! Vince is going to have a triple double, Kidd 2 dunks (a 360 and a windmill), RJ 68 points, Nenad 8/8 from TPL, Murray 7 steals, Vaugh 13 boards, Collins 11 blocks, Lawrence Frank will be ejected 

and most importantly we'll win this ball game


----------



## Aurelino

*Re: Round 2, Game 5: Nets @ Heat 05.16.06*



jerseygirl said:


> NO! Vince is going to have a triple double, Kidd 2 dunks (a 360 and a windmill), RJ 68 points, Nenad 8/8 from TPL, Murray 7 steals, Vaugh 13 boards, Collins 11 blocks, Lawrence Frank will be ejected


And Wright will play more than 30 seconds.


----------



## netfan4life

*Re: Round 2, Game 5: Nets @ Heat 05.16.06*

i really hope we blow out the heat. i am predicting a victory of 145-88. kidd will have the first triple-triple in the history of the league, and RJ will drop 60-70 points


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Round 2, Game 5: Nets @ Heat 05.16.06*



Aurelino said:


> And Wright will play more than 30 seconds.


thats just going too far.


----------



## Real

I guess everyone thought about this Game thread.


----------



## justasking?

ha ha. Now we have 2 game threads. I knew somehow that there was a game thread already posted.


----------



## reganomics813

It's that important of a game.


----------



## Dooch

Must win situation. Lets bring back what happened in the Los Angeles Lakers-Phoenix Suns series, earlier in the playoffs. Come out and play well Nets, play defense! Go Nets!


----------



## Balla 15

Game one: start of the comeback


----------



## Dooch

Should we merge the two threads or just leave them?


----------



## Real

Dooch said:


> Should we merge the two threads or just leave them?


Don't do anything now, let Petey do it for us. :biggrin:


----------



## ghoti

The other thread has updated stats, but if we merge them, this will be the thread.


----------



## fruitcake

*Re: Round 2, Game 5: Nets @ Heat 05.16.06*

bump


----------



## Dooch

ghoti said:


> The other thread has updated stats, but if we merge them, this will be the thread.


Yeah, this shall be the primary thread. We'll wait for Petey to get on then he could merge the threads.


----------



## Real

ghoti said:


> The other thread has updated stats, but if we merge them, this will be the thread.


In that case, I'll probably update the stats on this one.


----------



## ghoti

Net2 said:


> In that case, I'll probably update the stats on this one.


Just copy and paste the one in the other thread and merge them.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Have you guys ever heard of "initiative?"


----------



## ghoti

Dooch said:


> Yeah, this shall be the primary thread. We'll wait for Petey to get on then he could merge the threads.


LOL.

We can all merge threads!


----------



## Dooch

ghoti said:


> LOL.
> 
> We can all merge threads!


LOL. Is Net2 doing it?


----------



## Real

ghoti said:


> Just copy and paste the one in the other thread and merge them.


LOL I did it the hard way. 

Merging is going on right now.


----------



## Kezersoze

Come On Nets!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Give Me One More Game!!!!!!!!!!!  Go Vince, Go Rj, Go Kidd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jerseygirl

something spooky just happened to me at the grocery store.

I can't explain, but I believe it was a sign....


......the Nets are going to win this game! :banana:


----------



## lukewarmplay

a new hope?

there has been a great disturbance in the board. as if a million voices were crying out in unison, then suddenly silenced. i fear something terrible has happened.

use the bench, laurence. 

let the 14-game winning streak be your guide.


----------



## HB

Am positive about this one, they wont go down without a fight. It should be really interesting if they win this one


----------



## Aurelino

If the Nets are to win, they desperately need a big first quarter like in game 1. In all the other games, they have had to come from behind, which is exhausting if you only have 4 players who can contribute offensively.


----------



## JCB

Yo guys, Petey (since he won't be here tonight) asked me to do play-by-play with TodMac11, but I'm not sure if I'll be able to. I gotta come up with my thesis for an English research paper, then do the outline. I'm not sure if I'll have it finished in time before the game, which means I might not be able to post on here. If anyone else would be willing to do pbp with TodMac11, I'm sure many people, inlcuding myself, would appreciate it. Thanks. 

Now back to work. :smile:


----------



## ghoti

Every damn game the Nets get a ton of wide open jump shots.

Tonight those _have_ to go in.


----------



## eickides

:clap: win/win/win


----------



## GM3

Chaser 55 said:


> Yo guys, Petey (since he won't be here tonight) asked me to do play-by-play with TodMac11, but I'm not sure if I'll be able to. I gotta come up with my thesis for an English research paper, then do the outline. I'm not sure if I'll have it finished in time before the game, which means I might not be able to post on here. If anyone else would be willing to do pbp with TodMac11, I'm sure many people, inlcuding myself, would appreciate it. Thanks.
> 
> Now back to work. :smile:


Petey asked me also, I wonder how many people got that PM.


----------



## Aurelino

Grandmazter3 said:


> Petey asked me also, I wonder how many people got that PM.


I bet he PMed the Heat fans just to rile up the forum!


----------



## justasking?

Aurelino said:


> I bet he PMed the Heat fans just to rile up the forum!


 :yes: :laugh: So true!


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Grandmazter3 said:


> Petey asked me also, I wonder how many people got that PM.


Boy did I miss that memo...


----------



## Vinsane

Our playoff lives rest in the hand of the BIG 3
If we get down by alot early we will lose I said it durin the regular season we are not a comeback team


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Put Wright on Wade! Give him different looks so he can't just play off of a single defender. Make him work for it.


----------



## Petey

Krstic All Star said:


> Boy did I miss that memo...


Thought you would be busy with your Knicks forum, traitor.

Anyway, I'll be around, plans were cancelled due to the weather earlier. 

Supposed to be at a company softball game, which I'm not part of (the company) followed by the game at ESPN Zone.

-Petey


----------



## Noodfan

I have faith. Go nets :cheers:


----------



## justasking?

I'm still trying to be optimistic. 

Lets go Nets!


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Petey said:


> Thought you would be busy with your Knicks forum, traitor.
> 
> Anyway, I'll be around, plans were cancelled due to the weather earlier.
> 
> Supposed to be at a company softball game, which I'm not part of (the company) followed by the game at ESPN Zone.
> 
> -Petey


 There's been no playoff business in the Knicks forum in far too long. THANKS ISIAH! :curse:

Nah, it works out that I don't have a final until Thursday. Clearly, the Nets will win tonight and Thursday night, as well as Sunday. Why? My finals scedule is such that I have no tests the day after each game - therefore they must occur. I have tea leaves readings too, but...


----------



## GM3

TIP OFF pretty soon.


----------



## jarkid

go~ nets !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana:


----------



## ZÆ

Heat Win the tip


----------



## Krstic All-Star

VC three! to open it up


----------



## ZÆ

Vince Carter for 3

3-0 - NJ


----------



## Krstic All-Star

VC drives, scores, foul on Shaq!


----------



## GM3

Kidd steals it and VC hits.

2-0 Nets

Wade misses

Carter drives and hits, foul on Shaq.

4-0 Nets

Carter you need to this the whole game, stupid thing to say but its true.


----------



## justasking?

Great to see VC being aggressive early on.


----------



## jarkid

Vince Carter is crazy,


----------



## Real

I feel new hope.

Carter is going to have a huge game tonight. I can feel it in my bones.


----------



## ZÆ

Vince Carter for 2 plus the foul (1st on O'Neal)
Carter hits the free throw

6-0 - NJ


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Shaq draws a foul on Collins


----------



## nets1

type A vince 6-0


----------



## Petey

Heat control the tip, but the Nets are the first to score.

Carter for 3.

Heat can't convert.

Carter attacking Shaq, hits. Shaq w/ the foul.

Carter w/ the FT.

Shaq on the inside, Collins w/ the foul. Shaq hit. Shaq to the line for the 3 point play.

Nets 6, Heat 2.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

O'Neal for 2

6-2 - NJ


----------



## Krstic All-Star

RJ for three!


----------



## Real

RJ back.


----------



## ZÆ

Jefferson for 3

9-2 - NJ


----------



## jarkid

RJ for 3.

9-2 Nets. Let's GO ! NETS


----------



## VCFSO2000

RJ for 3...9-2 Nets.

J-Will misses a 3 on the end.


----------



## Real

Miami aren't hitting ****.Good sign


----------



## Petey

Shaq misses, RJ board.

Carter... RJ, Kidd, RJ.

RJ over Haslem and hits!

JWill misses the 3, Kidd board.

Krstic miss.

Wade driving, misses, Krstic taps to Kidd, Kidd pushing, Nets turnover.

Nets 9, Heat 2.

-Petey


----------



## Real

Where's the ball control?


----------



## Petey

Wade drives, JWill misses, board off JKidd's hands.

Heat's ball.

Out to Haslem, JWill, Wade, Shaq, Shaq travels.

Nets 9, Heat 2.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Carter, Kidd, Krstic, misses.

JWill is fouled, and he's going to the line.

Nets 9, Heat 2.

-Petey


----------



## justasking?

You gotta hit those Krstic.


----------



## Vinsane

stop goin to kristic he is not ready


----------



## Real

I wish this good play could have come about a week earlier.

This series might have been done by now.


----------



## GM3

Krstic missed 2 open jumpers, those need to go in.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Krstic misses a jumper

Williams drives, fouled on the shot


----------



## dfunk15

****, Nets are missing opportunities to build a big lead, **** ****


----------



## jarkid

Go Nets ! Never Give Up !


----------



## ZÆ

Jason Williams hits 2 free throws

9-4 - NJ


----------



## Petey

JWill drops the 1st.
JWill drops the 2nd.

Kidd brings it up.

RJ... Carter, Carter drives, baseline, bucket, used rim to protect.

Nets 11, Heat 4.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Vince Carter for 2

11-4 - NJ


----------



## jarkid

Krstic can not shoot, damn it.


----------



## ZÆ

Jason Williams for 2

11-6 - NJ


----------



## Real

Nets are playing in a way that is no comparasion to the previous games.


----------



## jarkid

kidd, step up. defense on jwill !


----------



## Vinsane

kristic sux


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Krstic misses the first FT, hits the second


----------



## ZÆ

Nenad Krstic hits 1 of 2 free throws (foul on Wade)

12-6 - NJ


----------



## jarkid

krstic is choking again.


----------



## Petey

Some Heat hits.

RJ to Carter, Carter to Krstic, Krstic is fouled.

Wade? Shaq?

Short w/ the 1st.
Hits the 2nd.

Nets 12, Heat 6.

-Petey


----------



## dfunk15

kristic c'mon


----------



## ZÆ

Jefferson for 2

14-6 - NJ


----------



## Real

Heat are vulnerable. They can be beat. 

I'm glad L. Frank got this team to respond this early. Let's see if we can keep this great play up.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

RJ with the fastbreak dunk.

Heat call time out


----------



## VCFSO2000

Walker misses on one end.

RJ dunks on the other.

14-6 Nets.


----------



## Petey

Wade, JWill, Walker misses, Kidd board, out to Carter, out to RJ... SLAM!

Time out.

Nets 14, Heat 6.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

can not lose, or go home. GO NETS !


----------



## GM3

Why couldn't we play like this game 2,3,4,?


----------



## ZÆ

Timeout Heat

14-6 - NJ


----------



## justasking?

Great start so far. Krstic, please hit your shots.


----------



## dfunk15

14-6, that's ok but it easily could have been 20-6 if Nets made most of the good looks, Kritic open shots and Vince running and catching Kidd's pass


----------



## kconn61686

they should have one game thread for Play-by-play, and a separate game thread to discuss it. its very difficult to discuss the game when there are 87 pages worth of posts, you can never find anyone's comments or even your own for that matter. my :hockey: :hockey: [yea i used that for "my 2 cents".. corny]


----------



## eickides

what with the devils loosing 

the arena needs to get rid of alot of hot dogs 

we have to win so they can sell the hot dogs :banana:


----------



## jarkid

we can not stop. just go that.


----------



## GM3

Even I saw that fake coming, coming Krstic!


----------



## Petey

Wade drives, gets past Kidd. Head fake, Krstic bite... foul on Krstic.

Wade to the line.

Nets 14, Heat 6.

-Petey


----------



## dfunk15

bull**** call on Nenad, he had hands up and Wade jumped in to him


----------



## ZÆ

Wade hits 2 free throws (foul on Nenad, his 1st)

14-8 - NJ


----------



## jarkid

Krstic, damn .


----------



## Petey

Wade drops the 1st.
Wade hits the 2nd.

Kidd brings it up.
Carter short, Walker board.

JWill to Shaq, over Collins.

Nets 14, Heat 10.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

O'Neal for 2

14-10 - NJ


----------



## VCFSO2000

Wade at the FT line

hits 1st
hits 2nd

14-8 Nets.

Carter short...Walker with rebound.

O'neal scores.


14-10 Nets.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

O'Neal clears out Collins with his elbow, hits the hook


----------



## Vinsane

kristic is doin to much


----------



## Petey

Down to Krstic, Krstic travels.

JWill, Walker, Shaq, Shaq hits the hook over Collins.

Nets 14, Heat 12.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

O'Neal for 2

14-12 - NJ


----------



## VCFSO2000

14-12 Nets.

Kidd for 3.

17-12 Nets.


----------



## ZÆ

Jason Kidd for 3

17-12 - NJ


----------



## jarkid

kidd for 3.


----------



## ZÆ

Williams for 2

17-14 - NJ


----------



## ZÆ

Jerfferson for 2

19-14 - NJ


----------



## Petey

Carter, Collins, RJ, drives, kicks to Kidd... 3!!!

JWill to Shaq, Shaq working, out to Wade, drives, flips out to JWill, hits the jumper.

RJ w/ the bucket?

Wade to JWill, another jumper.

Nets 19, Heat 16.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Too many jump shots by the Nets


----------



## ZÆ

Williams for 2

19-16 - NJ


----------



## VCFSO2000

Williams for 2 on end.

RJ for the 2 on the other.

Williams for 2 once again.

RJ misses a jumper.

19-16 Nets.

Heat ball.


----------



## Vinsane

so what bouut those jumpers


----------



## jarkid

we don't have defense.


----------



## ZÆ

Kidd for 3

22-16 - NJ


----------



## Petey

Jefferson can't get 1 to go.

Heat's ball.

Wade misses, RJ board.

RJ driving, Kidd, Kidd 3!!!

Nets go zone, whistle.

Nets 22, Heat 16.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Kidd hits another three

Krstic called for a foul, his second


----------



## HB

Murray!


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Murray in, tips in a missed Carter three


----------



## ZÆ

Lamond for 2

24-16 - NJ


----------



## Petey

Krstic just picked up his 2nd, 4:45 on the clock.

Shaq's pass defelected, saved by RJ... Murray to Kidd, to Carter, misses the 3, Murray w/ the TIP!!!

Nets 24, Heat 16.

-Petey


----------



## Real

Murray has really stepped it up.


----------



## nets1

Krstic get into the game!!!! get into the damn game....2nd dumb foul


Murray with the put back....24-16


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Carter drives, and one! Nets back up ten


----------



## Jizzy

Count it!!!


----------



## ZÆ

Vince Carter for 2 plus the foul
Carter hits the free throw

27-16 - NJ


----------



## jarkid

Go Nets !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Petey

Heat miss, Collins board, out on the break... Carter driving off the open 3... fouled... HITS!

Bad foul too.

Touch foul.

Hits after the roll!!!

Nets 27, Heat 16.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star

VC hits the FT, Nets up 11


----------



## nets1

type A vince with another 3 pts play....27-16


----------



## Petey

JWill to Shaq, nice D, Collins board.

RJ Collins, RJ driving, flips it in, but offensive foul.

Nets 27, Heat 16.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star

RJ called for a ******** offensive foul, his second


----------



## VCFSO2000

RJ called for an offensive foul.

27-16 Nets.


----------



## Vinsane

jefferson tryna do 2 much


----------



## GM3

Please thats offensive?

I like how were handling Shaq, let him get his.

His fat *** will eventually get tired.


----------



## jarkid

damn, offensive foul.


----------



## HB

That was a charge


----------



## netfan4life

fouls are killing us right now


----------



## Petey

One of the announcers (TNT) thinks Haslem was in the circle.

Heat w/ the turnover.

Kidd, Carter, Carter, RJ, Kidd, Kidd jacks it up, Murray diving out of bounds for the save... Heat ball.

Nets 27, Heat 16.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

O'Neal for 2

27-18 - NJ


----------



## Petey

Down to Shaq, Shaq working, and hits.

Nets bring it over and call time out.

Nets 27, Heat 18.

-Petey


----------



## VCFSO2000

Kidd misses 3.

Murray tries to save it but no to avail...Nice try.

Heat Ball.

Shaq hits.


27-18 Nets.

Timeout Nets.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Shaq had 20 minutes in the paint to set that up...


----------



## justasking?

Lets go Nets!!!!!


----------



## ZÆ

Timeout Nets

27-18 - NJ


----------



## jarkid

o'neal still made the hook shot.


----------



## jarkid

krstic, do your best.please.


----------



## GM3

Damn, Kidd ripped Cliffy.


----------



## justasking?

Thats it Vince, drive drive and drive.


----------



## Petey

Carter attacking, doesn't fall.

Payton to Wade, pops out, Carter board.

Murray hits the open look!

Nets 29, Heat 18.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Lamond for 2

29-18 - NJ


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Some good ball rotation. Vaughn to Thomas to Murray, who hits the J


----------



## netfan4life

defense of wade thus far is pretty good


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Easy shot for Shaq


----------



## ZÆ

O'Neal for 2

29-20 - NJ


----------



## jarkid

murray u beast u.

wade can not shoot today, nice.


----------



## VCFSO2000

Murray drops a J.

29-18.

O'Neal hits.

29-20.

Vince Carter misses a 3.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

VC misses another three. All of his misses are threes. 

VC drives, draws the foul on Payton


----------



## Petey

Down to Shaq, Shaq hits over Thomas.

Carter around the screen, and misses the 3.

Wade drives, turns it over.

Carter on the break, spins... fouled, on Payton, Carter to the line for 2.

Nets 29, Heat 20.

-Petey


----------



## dfunk15

vince missing everything right now, Nets got away with a foul on Wade


----------



## eickides

what did kidd say about robinson?

i missed it


----------



## justasking?

netfan4life said:


> defense of wade thus far is pretty good


I was about to say the same.


----------



## ZÆ

Vince Carter hits 2 free throws

31-20 - NJ


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Carter hits both FTs


----------



## Petey

Carter drops the 1st after hobbling to the line.
Carter then drops the 2nd!

Nets 31, Heat 20.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Kidd just killed Cliffy with his comments


----------



## Krstic All-Star

O'Neal throws it down. Crowd loves it...


----------



## ZÆ

O'Neal for 2

31-22 - NJ


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Vaughn over Wade!?!


----------



## Petey

Wade brings it up, Walker leaves if for Shaq for the slam...

Kidd, Vaughn?

Carter, Vaughn, OMG... Vaughn over Wade!

Nets 33, Heat 20.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Vaughn for 2

33-22 - NJ


----------



## HB

Hallelujah!


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Wade fakes Thomas out of his shoes, dunks.


----------



## ZÆ

Wade for 2

33-24 - NJ


----------



## VCFSO2000

Carter hits 1st.

Carter hits 2nd.

31-20.

O'Neal dunks it.

31-22.

Vaughn knocks a jumper over Wade.

33-22.


----------



## Petey

Heat w/ the ball... Wade hits, Carter misses the long 3.

*END OF 1!

Nets 33, Heat 24.*

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

End of the 1st

33-24 - NJ


----------



## ENIGMATIC 1

VC takes way to many threes.


----------



## NR 1

All or nothing, New Jersey Nets for a season!


----------



## Vinsane

to many 3's for vc they have all been good looks


----------



## nets1

thats right Jaque vaughn!!!!!


----------



## justasking?

I missed what Kidd said about Cliff. Can somebody please give a recap?


----------



## Krstic All-Star

VC 3-3 on two-pointers
1-5 on three-pointers


----------



## reganomics813

Call me crazy but I like the idea of letting Shaq get his and stopping everyone else.


----------



## Balla 15

Kidd told Robinson he was disappointed in him and the fact that he put the team 2nd and his personal self first or something like that


----------



## Phenom Z28

Anything from Vaughn is considered "extra" to me lol

Terrific first quarter overall...but Krstic and Carter are still in shooting slumps.


----------



## GM3

justasking? said:


> I missed what Kidd said about Cliff. Can somebody please give a recap?


He said he was dissapointed in him and that he put his personal want ahead of the team.


----------



## jarkid

vc still can not shoot the 3 well.


----------



## justasking?

Balla 15 said:


> Kidd told Robinson he was disappointed in him and the fact that he put the team 2nd and his personal self first or something like that


Ouch. But thats very true. If Kidd says something like that on TV, he must really be very mad.


----------



## Phenom Z28

reganomics813 said:


> Call me crazy but I like the idea of letting Shaq get his and stopping everyone else.


That actually looks like that plan. You can see everyone else just standing around...when they're needed later in the game they might not be able to step up because they'll all be frigid.


----------



## Balla 15

2 of VC's three's went in and out. The other 2 were ugly nonethless though. Anyways LETS GO NETS!!!


----------



## jarkid

just a little. just 3 winning streak brings u a new series.


----------



## dfunk15

9 point lead, could have been way more, Vince missed his last 4 shots, 3 threes, 1-5 on 3's, ****, this should have been 14 point lead


----------



## HB

Personal pleasure over the team, sounds about right


----------



## HB

LOL I guess they didnt tell Vince that Walker doesnt consider himself a role player


----------



## ZÆ

Lamond for 2

35-24 - NJ


----------



## jarkid

Murray is michale.


----------



## dfunk15

another bad shot by vince, 4-10 now


----------



## Real

justasking? said:


> Ouch. But thats very true. If Kidd says something like that on TV, he must really be very mad.


He just might be the hungriest out of anyone in these playoffs to win the NBA title. 

He's got every right to be pissed. But he's to classy to say anything too bad.


----------



## Petey

Murray with the bucket.

Payton to Wade, Wade to Zo...

Zo is fouled.

Hits... but Crawford waves it off.

GOOD CALL CRAWFORD!

Nets 35, Heat 24.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Mourning fouled. Crying for his basket to count. Nope


----------



## VCFSO2000

I hate Mourning.


----------



## nets1

*shut up zo!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Real

Jacque Vaughn 

Fall once, get up once. 
There's another shoe commercial for DWade.


----------



## HB

The way Wade plays cannot be good for him down the road.


----------



## ZÆ

Vaughn hits 1 of 2 free throws

36-24 - NJ


----------



## dfunk15

vaughn makes 1 of 2


----------



## Petey

Walker drives, Zo misses the tip, Thomas board.

Kidd to Vaughn, fouled by Payton, Wade and Vaughn to the floor.

Misses the 1st.
Hits the 2nd.

Nets 36, Heat 24.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Wow, the Heat fans aren't even waving their arms as Vaughn shoots his FTs


----------



## VCFSO2000

Wade on the floor.

Get the **** up. I'm tired of it lol.


----------



## jarkid

don't miss the free throw~~vaughn.


----------



## Petey

Wade around several screens, even Nets... Walker board, Walker fouled.

LOL

Heat's ball side out.

Wade to Walker. Walker for 3.

Nets 36, Heat 27.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Walker for 3

36-27 - NJ


----------



## NR 1

c`mon


----------



## ZÆ

idd for 2

38-27 - NJ


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Kidd toys with Payton, hits the J


----------



## VCFSO2000

Walker makes a 3.

Heat trail by 9.

Kidd nails the jumper with the shot clock fading.

Up by 11,now.


----------



## Petey

Kidd, Carter, Murray, Vaughn, Kidd, shot clock running down, Kidd hits the bucket.

Nets foul on the other end.

3rd on Thomas.

3rd w/ 10:04.

Nets 38, Heat 27.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Look at Antwoin Walker thinking he's tough


----------



## dfunk15

walker making 3's is like a punch to the stomach


----------



## ZÆ

Payton for 3

38-30 - NJ


----------



## Petey

Wade driving, kicks to Payton, hits the 3.

Nets bring it over, time out.

Nets 38, Heat 30.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Payton hits a wide-open three. Time out Nets


----------



## ZÆ

Timeout Nets

38-30 - NJ


----------



## VCFSO2000

Heat making 3s...That's gotta stop.


----------



## Real

VCFSO2000 said:


> Heat making 3s...That's gotta stop.


It has to.


----------



## netfan4life

our 3-point defense has always been pretty bad, especially through these playoffs


----------



## fruitcake

****ing refs


----------



## HB

Thats a charge


----------



## Petey

Kidd, RJ, Wade w/ the huge board.

Heat pushing.

Kidd tips it from Wade, Wade gets it back.

Payton driving... Hits, foul on Vaughn?

Nets 38, Heat 36.

-Petey


----------



## VCFSO2000

RJ,JK,Vaughn,Murray and Thomas on the floor.

I don't like this lineup.

Payton?Hits?And fouled?What the hell?


----------



## ZÆ

Payton for 2 plus the foul (Vaughn, his 1st)
Payton hits the free throw

38-33 - NJ


----------



## Vinsane

bring back vc


----------



## Krstic All-Star

If RJ was called for an offensive foul, this garbage by Payton HAD to be one...


----------



## jarkid

damn.... they always score the 3-points.


----------



## HB

John Thomas has terrible hands


----------



## Real

Gotta expand this lead.


----------



## Real

What the **** is John Thomas doing?


----------



## dfunk15

WTF is Thomas doing?


----------



## HB

Vince goes out, offense dies


----------



## Vinsane

How much VC is missed
and can we get a call


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Wade lost the ball, regained it with both hands and continued dribbling...


----------



## Petey

Opps wrong score.

Payton hits.

Vaughn to the cross over, can't convert.

Wade misses, RJ board, RJ to Vaughn, RJ... Kidd, Kidd trippped up.

This is the circus. Wade to Payton, misses the 3.

Thomas knocks it out of bounds.

Heat's ball.

Nets 38, Heat 33.

-Petey


----------



## nets1

can we grab the damn ball..............


----------



## NR 1

C`mon defence damn


----------



## reganomics813

God dammit our bench is retarded


----------



## Vinsane

Hbwoy said:


> Vince goes out, offense dies


duhhh


----------



## Phenom Z28

Vince and Krstic leave, the Nets get ugly.


----------



## Balla 15

WTF!?!? How was that not a double dribble/travelling call on Wade!?! He stopped dribbling then starts again :S


----------



## kconn61686

that was one of the greatest double dribbles of all time when Dwyane Wade lost that dribble at half court. he fumbled, recovered, and dribbled again, the textbook wording of what you cannot do


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Wade can do no wrong, certainly not turn it over when wide open.


----------



## dfunk15

Krstic All Star said:


> Wade lost the ball, regained it with both hands and continued dribbling...


it's insane what he's allowed to do with a ball


----------



## jarkid

we need collins and krstic in now.


----------



## reganomics813

to anybody who wanted john thomas to play more this is what you get. quick fouls, the inability to gab onto the ball and snatching easy boards away from jason out of bounds. he's great!


----------



## Jizzy

Why can't anyone grab a ball?


----------



## Vinsane

jizzy said:


> Why can't anyone grab a ball?


naw its just thomas


----------



## nets1

reganomics813 said:


> to anybody who wanted john thomas to play more this is what you get. quick fouls, the inability to gab onto the ball and snatching easy boards away from jason out of bounds. he's great!



thanks uncle cliff................


----------



## netfan4life

vince has had enough rest, put him back in frank!


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Shaq called for the offensive foul!


----------



## Petey

To JWill, down to Shaq, Shaq backing Collins, O Foul on Shaq.

Shaq's 2nd.

Carter checking in.

Nets 38, Heat 33.

-Petey


----------



## SetShotWilly

jizzy said:


> Why can't anyone grab a ball?


 :rofl:


----------



## jarkid

becasue we don't have a good big man rebounder


----------



## Krstic All-Star

RJ hits


----------



## ZÆ

Jefferson for 2

40-33 - NJ


----------



## HB

Krstic All Star said:


> Shaq called for the offensive foul!


And the refs messed up on that one


----------



## ZÆ

Payton for 2

40-35 - NJ


----------



## Petey

Carter to RJ/Murray? One of them hit.

Shaq, JWill, Payton... Payton gets around Carter and hits.

Nets 40, Heat 35.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

gary payton, u go to ****


----------



## NR 1

Damn Frank... bring starters back


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Payton drives and scores

Shaq is spending an _average _ of 3-5 seconds in the paint on each possession


----------



## dfunk15

vince drives, number 3 on Shaq


----------



## bballfreak524

Carter is worthless on the defensive end. Even ****ing Payton is driving past him.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Hbwoy said:


> And the refs messed up on that one


Should've been a 3 second violation before anything


----------



## fruitcake

make some stupid free throws god dman it


----------



## Real

3 fouls on Shaq.

Beautiful.


----------



## Petey

Carter attacking... 3rd on Shaq.

Carter at the line. 
Misses.
Carter hits the 2nd.

Nets 41, Heat 35.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Vince Carter hits 1 of 2 free throws (3rd foul on O'Neal)

41-35 - NJ


----------



## VCFSO2000

Shaq back in. Vince back in.

Offensive foul on Shaq.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Jefferson knocks it down.

Payton drives and hits with left hand.

Nets by 5.

3rd foul on Shaq.

Carter at the line.

Misses 1st.
Hits 2nd.

Nets by 6.


----------



## jarkid

o'neal with 3 fouls. don't miss any free throws !!


----------



## fruitcake

collins is a legend!


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Zo uses his shoulder, called for the EASY offensive foul

Then he whines


----------



## HB

Dumb foul


----------



## Vinsane

Rj Sucks


----------



## VCFSO2000

Offensive foul on Zo.
Apparently he thinks he's 24 years old.

Nets by 6.

RJ blocked by Mourning.


----------



## dfunk15

bballfreak524 said:


> Carter is worthless on the defensive end. Even ****ing Payton is driving past him.


once, and all I'll say to this is Anthony Johnson


----------



## MachoKing

game over, rj is a joke


----------



## Vinsane

that is what rj gets tryna be vc


----------



## NR 1

not good move


----------



## fruitcake

posey trips rj and he gets the foul.


----------



## jarkid

no... rj with 3 fouls.


----------



## ZÆ

James Posey hits 1 of 2 free throws

41-36 - NJ


----------



## Petey

LOL, Zo in, Zo offensive foul.

2 great plays by Collins in a row.

Vaughn around the screen... out to RJ, RJ curls, blocked by Zo.

RJ w/ the quick foul.

Nets over the limit... Posey to the line for 2.

6:47 on the clock.

Misses the 1st.
Hits the 2nd.

Nets 41, Heat 36.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Carter for 2

43-36 - NJ


----------



## VCFSO2000

Posey at the line.

Misses 1st.
Hits 2nd.

Carter scores.
16 pts by him.

Nets up 7.


----------



## HB

Why does Vaughn try and steal the ball every single time


----------



## Petey

RJ sits with 3.

Kidd to Carter, Carter flips it in.

JWill to Zo, Zo turns. Zo hits the jump hook.

Nets 43, Heat 38.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Morning for 2

43-38 - NJ


----------



## MachoKing

Pathetic!


----------



## VCFSO2000

Mourning scores.

Heat trail by 5.

Collins called for the offensive foul.


----------



## HB

What kind of defense is that by Zo? Pathetic


----------



## NR 1

Krstic is going to get cold on the bench..


----------



## Petey

Kidd to Carter, Carter pulls it out, Collins called on an offensive foul... his 3rd?

Carter takes Zo down!

Zo on the ground look'en up.

Time out.

Nets 43, Heat 38.

-Petey


----------



## MachoKing

shaq 3 fouls, wade just 4 pts

and only 5 pt game


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Another ******** offensive foul, called on Collins for trying to walk forward while VC drove. VC took a shot from Zo, who hit the floor hard


----------



## fruitcake

wtf


----------



## jarkid

we always can not score in 2nd quarter.


----------



## Jizzy

Collins was just standing there!! ****in refs


----------



## Krstic All-Star

NR 1 said:


> Krstic is going to get cold on the bench..


He's frozen already. Forgetful Frank strikes again


----------



## Balla 15

LOL VC elbowed Zo right in the face but damn offensive foul on Collins otherwise VC would be going to the line for 2 shots.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Balla 15 said:


> LOL VC elbowed Zo right in the face but damn offensive foul on Collins otherwise VC would be going to the line for 2 shots.


Good for VC. Zo was flailing those drumsticks, and hacked him


----------



## dfunk15

Shaq and Wade on the bench, Nets could't build a lead in those 2+ minutes, ****


----------



## Real

Good first half so far. I like the way we're playing.


----------



## jarkid

damn, only lead by 3.


----------



## ZÆ

Walker for 2

43-40 - NJ


----------



## NR 1

Krstic All Star said:


> He's frozen already. Forgetful Frank strikes again


Yeah damn Frank


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Walker drives right around Collins for a layup

VC answers with his own layup


----------



## ZÆ

Carter for 2

45-40 - NJ


----------



## netfan4life

dfunk15 said:


> Shaq and Wade on the bench, Nets could't build a lead in those 2+ minutes, ****


just shows quality of heat bench. i think it is one of the best in the league


----------



## MachoKing

krstic is so soft


----------



## VCFSO2000

Walker drives and hits.

Heat down by 3.

Carter lays it up.

Nets up by 5. 45-40.
18 points for Carter.


----------



## dfunk15

nenad is killing Nets, murdering them right now


----------



## MachoKing

tonight is jacque vaughns final game as a new jersey net.


----------



## jarkid

krstic.......do your best... post -up...


----------



## Krstic All-Star

NOW the refs call a 3 second violation - on the Nets of course. :curse:


----------



## fruitcake

shoot the ****ing ball vaughn


----------



## Petey

Walker? drives and hits.

Vaughn, Carter... attacking and hits!

Heat miss.

Down to Krstic, slapped away by Walker, saved by Posey.

Wade driving, misses, Zo board, Kidd takes it away, down to Krstic, out to Kidd, Krstic, Kidd, Carter, Vaughn Nets 3 second violation.

Nets 45, Heat 40.

-Petey


----------



## HB

And that is exactly why I dislike Vaughn


----------



## MachoKing

god yankees stink


----------



## ZÆ

Walker for 2

45-42 - NJ


----------



## ZÆ

Morning for 2

45-44 - NJ


----------



## MachoKing

nets got such a deep and studly frontcourt

45-44 1 point game timneout NJ all this without shaq


----------



## Petey

Walker w/ another layup.

Collins misses.

Zo w/ the bucket.

Time out.

Nets 45, Heat 44.

-Petey


----------



## VCFSO2000

OMG!Walker passes up a 3,drives and hits!

Collins misses.

Heat scores.

Nets down by 1.


----------



## MachoKing

i dont even care anymore.


----------



## justasking?

Oh come on.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Mourning hits another little hook shot. Nets lead down to 1


----------



## reganomics813

how many games now has nenad been able to guard walker? none! put murray back in!


----------



## NR 1

dfunk15 said:


> nenad is killing Nets, murdering them right now


WTF he just got in from bench


----------



## Vinsane

can we get a palmin violation
VC shoot the damn ball


----------



## nets1

come on riley put shaq back in zo is killing us..........


----------



## jarkid

time out nets. 1 point game...


----------



## MachoKing

im tired of this jasonc ollins 2 ppg 4 rpg bs, jacque vaughn, worst bench in NBA, ticky tack silly RJ fouls, krstic going up softer than cotton candy and getting stripped or block nets team to be honest. bring back KMart


----------



## netfan4life

Ahhhhhhhhhh! Wtf Is Happening?


----------



## jmk

What else is new? We blow a double digit lead.


----------



## dfunk15

yes, everything is Vince's foult, this team just blows


----------



## jarkid

their hook shots are so good...


----------



## Vinsane

vc passin to much


----------



## Jizzy

Bring Murray back in. Krstic can't guard anyone


----------



## MachoKing

BLOODY DISGUSTING!!!!!!!! I threw up


----------



## dfunk15

nenad, get the **** off the floor


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Kidd fires a pass in to Krstic, who wasn't ready. Called for travelling


----------



## MachoKing

This game should not be on TNT, it should be n the Comedy Central channel, what a joke this is.


----------



## jarkid

krstic is a joke.


----------



## Petey

Kidd... Carter, Carter throws it away.

Walker to Wade... Wade loses it, Krstic to Kidd, Kidd to Krstic, fouled by Walker or Krstic travel?

Travel.

Wade to Posey, Wade... Wade around the screen, down to Zo, Carter fouls him.

Zo to the line.

Nets 45, Heat 44.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

vince needs to be agressive


----------



## ZÆ

Morning hits 1 of 2 free throws

45-45


----------



## VCFSO2000

Carter turns it over.

Wade turns it over.

I hate Krstic in this series...Like,I don't trust him.

Shooting foul on Vince.

Mourning misses 1st
" " makes 2nd.

tied game.


----------



## Petey

Zo misses the 1st.
Zo hits the 2nd.

Kidd, Murray, Kidd, Carter, misses the 3.

Wade pushing.

Out to JWill, hits.

Nets 45, Heat 46.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Williams for 2

45-47 - MIA


----------



## MachoKing

21-7 Run

Heat take lead for 1st time tonight

ALL WITHOUT SHAQ


----------



## ZÆ

Jason Kidd hits 2 free throws

47-47


----------



## justasking?

Stop taking 3s!!!!


----------



## jarkid

12:23 in 2nd qtr.


----------



## Petey

JKidd driving. Foul on Zo?

Holds up JKidd.

Hits the 1st.
Hits the 2nd.

Nets 47, Heat 47.

-Petey


----------



## netfan4life

we are playing terrible basketball right now


----------



## MachoKing

nice D jersey


----------



## ZÆ

Walker for 2

47-49 - MIA


----------



## dfunk15

walker is owning Kristic


----------



## Petey

Walker backing down Krstic, goes to the hook.

Kidd backing JWill, Kidd turns and HITS!

Nets 49, Heat 49.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Kidd for 2

49-49


----------



## MachoKing

alright forget it

when walker doesnt miss u know its over


----------



## Petey

LOL

Walker fires and hits a 3.

Nets 49, Heat 52.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Walker for 3

49-52 - MIA


----------



## Guitarzan

This is demoralizing. Walker. We are gonna be down at the half, should be up big.


----------



## ZÆ

Kidd for 2

51-52 - MIA


----------



## netfan4life

Kidd is keeping us alive...true leader of this team


----------



## justasking?

Kidd doing it all.


----------



## Petey

Kidd takes it inside, fakes out Zo and hits.

Wade driving... Nets double.

Wade misses, Zo board.

Murray w/ the foul.

Nets 51, Heat 52.

-Petey


----------



## MachoKing

Wade 1-9 FG, Shaq 3 Fouls

result? down @ the half. (also +11 point lead)


----------



## Vinsane

well the nets went away from what got them the lead
gettin vc the ball


----------



## jarkid

terrible quarter...


----------



## ZÆ

Morning hits 2 free throws

51-54 - MIA


----------



## Petey

Zo... hits the 1st.
Krstic and Collins coming out.
Zo... hits the 2nd.

Nets 51, Heat 54.

-Petey


----------



## ravor44

Murray Misses
Nj 51
Mia 54


----------



## VCFSO2000

Heat by 3.

Murray misses.


----------



## Guitarzan

This sucks. Wade will step up later. Once again Vince's jumper is awol and RJ gets no calls.


----------



## ravor44

Murray fouled by Wade....
Nets inbounds...


----------



## MachoKing

Season over like Britney Spears' virginity.


----------



## ZÆ

Lamond for 3

54-54


----------



## Petey

Kidd inside, to Murray, Murray sidesteps and misses.

Wade, Posey, misses.

Kidd w/ the board, out to Murray, Murray pulls out, spins, foul on Wade... Bad foul, good for the Nets.

3.7 on the clock.

Kidd , Vaughn, out to Murray... 3!!!!


*END OF THE HALF!

Nets 54, Heat 54.*

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

murray >>> krstic.


----------



## ravor44

Murray drains the 3...
NETS and Heat tied at 54...
Halftime report..coming up...


----------



## ZÆ

Half time

54-54


----------



## justasking?

Another big shot by Murray.


----------



## netfan4life

Yeaa Murray!


----------



## NR 1

54-54


----------



## Guitarzan

24 minutes left. Vince, please step up. Come on guys. Take this thing back home, I'm not ready for my season to end.


----------



## Jizzy

Bang Murray!!!


----------



## fruitcake

vc 1 for 6 from threes.

stop shooting them.


----------



## KvP

Frank being outcoached by Riley when Frank's got all the tools to win the game.


----------



## VCFSO2000

Thron failed us this year. He had to get us a bench.

He didn't.

Shaq sitting,Wade struggling and Heat make a run.

Us?If Carter and Curly are sitting,...You know the rest.


----------



## Guitarzan

fruitcake said:


> vc 1 for 6 from threes.
> 
> stop shooting them.


They were all open too. His shot has me scratching our heads. Where has it gone.


----------



## MachoKing

Season over like Pamela Anderson's natural days.


----------



## jarkid

why can't vc shoot the three?

a nba player always shoots everyday, if he shoots that badly, he should adjust it to correct.


----------



## MachoKing

Guitarzan said:


> They were all open too. His shot has me scratching our heads. Where has it gone.



1/6 Tonight 0/7 Game 4, who knows what he is shooting int he playoffs % from 3's

this is lack of mental toughness

kobe, arenas, james, tmac, jesus shuttlesworth etc etc they just let that baby fly with confidence, when vince shoots u can tell he hesitating and nervous, EDIT


----------



## Net4Life

charles barkley is a idiot


----------



## Phenom Z28

The Nets defense was despicable in that 2nd quarter....Miami was scoring in some form every trip!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Net4Life said:


> charles barkley is a idiot


That may be, but everything he just said in that halftime show was true.


----------



## dfunk15

MachoKing said:


> 1/6 Tonight 0/7 Game 4, who knows what he is shooting int he playoffs % from 3's
> 
> *this is lack of mental toughness*
> 
> kobe, arenas, james, tmac, jesus shuttlesworth etc etc they just let that baby fly with confidence, when vince shoots u can tell he hesitating and nervous, maybe its because hes half white, this is why lacks toughness?


lack of mental toughness is posting on a message board after you made a bet and promised you won't


----------



## jarkid

why frank bench murray early of the season. he is the best backup than everyone off the bench.


----------



## Kirsten

What happened to Ernie Johnson's face? I don't remember his jawbone always being ****ed up like that. Oh my ****ing God..it freaks me out. Was he in an accident? Or is it just botched plastic surgery?


----------



## ravor44

I hope RJ and Nenad will get HOT this 2nd Half..I highly believe that the NETS has a 75% chance of winning this series...


----------



## Real

Kirsten said:


> What happened to Ernie Johnson's face? I don't remember his jawbone always being ****ed up like that. Oh my ****ing God..it freaks me out. Was he in an accident? Or is it just botched plastic surgery?


He has cancer.


----------



## MachoKing

dfunk15 said:


> lack of mental toughness is posting on a message board after you made a bet and promised you won't


Macho King lost to Ultimate Warrior @ Wrestlemania 7 in a retirement and returned right after as Macho Man 

I kept my word.


----------



## IbizaXL

MachoKing said:


> 1/6 Tonight 0/7 Game 4, who knows what he is shooting int he playoffs % from 3's
> 
> this is lack of mental toughness
> 
> kobe, arenas, james, tmac, jesus shuttlesworth etc etc they just let that baby fly with confidence, when vince shoots u can tell he hesitating and nervous,*******


 :nonono:


----------



## MachoKing

Season over like a fat girl from a game of dodgeball


----------



## MachoKing

oh crap kenny smith is george jefferson


----------



## ravor44

dfunk15 said:


> lack of mental toughness is posting on a message board after you made a bet and promised you won't


so you're thinking that he's Carter15Nets? :biggrin:


----------



## HB

MachoKing said:


> oh crap kenny smith is george jefferson


This is getting ridiculous


----------



## MachoKing

Lmao @ Barkley Dissing Chris Kaman!


----------



## jarkid

MachoKing said:


> 1/6 Tonight 0/7 Game 4, who knows what he is shooting int he playoffs % from 3's
> 
> this is lack of mental toughness
> 
> kobe, arenas, james, tmac, jesus shuttlesworth etc etc they just let that baby fly with confidence, when vince shoots u can tell he hesitating and nervous, maybe its because hes half white, this is why lacks toughness?


finally i know you are Carter15Nets.


----------



## Jizzy

MachoKing said:


> oh crap kenny smith is george jefferson


EDIT


----------



## Vinsane

vince has to be agressive to start the game


----------



## jmk

Since when is Vince Carter half white?

And since when are racist statements allowed here?

Can I say, "Jason Collins is so lazy and out of shape because he's black. He should stop eating the fried chicken and show some iniative like a good white man would."


----------



## MachoKing

jizzy said:


> EDIT


[strike] ur one boring mf, take everything too serious, prob some 4 eyed dork from rich part of bergen county. dont u play nintendo ds or something too

rofl [/strike]

Completely uncalled for. 

Reminder to everyone on the board to settle down and stop the personal attacks. Any problems should be forwarded to a Mod or and Administrator.

-Net2


----------



## fruitcake

wow ban machoking please.


----------



## jarkid

Dark Knight said:


> Since when is Vince Carter half white?
> 
> And since when are racist statements allowed here?
> 
> Can I say, "Jason Collins is so lazy and out of shape because he's black. He should stop eating the fried chicken and show some iniative like a good white man would."


haha...


----------



## MachoKing

vc gonna drop 84 pts in 2nd half and vinsane is going to be taken to local hospital on stretcher.


----------



## Mindlib

Nets can win. but Krstic wont  
i think nets will win this game :banana: 
Fatoine is on ****in fire ...whats happend with this guy ?  
Kidd plays like real team leader, like in 02-03 playoffs...


----------



## ghoti

Holy ****!

I just saw 'Zo doing an impression of Petey!


----------



## ravor44

Ok..Lets start my PBP...I'm going to do PBP...


----------



## ravor44

Kidd brings the ball upcourt...
Carter hits two...


----------



## ZÆ

Vince Carter for 2

56-54 - NJ


----------



## Petey

Carter starts off w/ the buck.

RJ w/ the steal, out to Kidd, Kidd overthrows, so RJ resets.

Nets can't hit...

Nets 56, Heat 54.

-Petey


----------



## MachoKing

2nd half will be wades


----------



## Krstic All-Star

VC hits, Miami answers to start out the 3rd


----------



## ZÆ

Wade for 2

56-56


----------



## ravor44

Wade brings it up...
Wade turns and shots...good...

56-56


----------



## Petey

Wade drives, flips it up, and looks it in.

More Nets should do that.

RJ w/ the bucket.

Nets 58, Heat 56.

-Petey


----------



## VCFSO2000

Dark Knight said:


> Since when is Vince Carter half white?
> 
> And since when are racist statements allowed here?
> 
> *Can I say, "Jason Collins is so lazy and out of shape because he's black. He should stop eating the fried chicken and show some iniative like a good white man would*."


It just sounds like you actually asked permission to say that. Like you were dying to say it.

Racist.


Just jokin lol.


----------



## ZÆ

Jefferson for 2

58-56 - NJ


----------



## Real

RJ should have gotten more touches in this series.


----------



## ZÆ

O'Neal for 2

58-58


----------



## MachoKing

they not playing D


----------



## ZÆ

Walker for 2

58-60 - MIA


----------



## Petey

Shaq around Collins and hits.

Nets can't convert.

Out to Walker and hits.

JKidd w/ the outside jumper!

Nets 60, Heat 60.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Jason Kidd for 2

60-60


----------



## ravor44

Kidd drains the two..but I think its a three...they call it a two...


----------



## ZÆ

Wade for 3

60-63 - MIA


----------



## ravor44

Wade drains the three

63- 60 MIA leads...


----------



## Petey

Wade trying to flip it to Shaq, Shaq fouled.

Collin's 3rd.

Heat side out.

Wade drops a 3.

Nets 60, Heat 63.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

wade is a better 3 pointer shooter than vc.


----------



## ravor44

Carter hits a two and a continuation....
one free throw coming up...


----------



## MachoKing

why vince got towel and cleaning face

vinsane squirted one from 6th row

nice range vinsane


----------



## Petey

Carter, Collins, Kidd to Carter, Carter drives, fouled, floater... HITS!

Going to the line.

Misses.

Nets 62, Heat 63.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Vince Carter for 2

62-63 - MIA


----------



## ZÆ

Hasslum for 2

62-65 - MIA


----------



## Petey

Wade drives, shuffles to Haslem, Haslem w/ the dunk.

Carter w/ the floater!

STOPS STOP STOP!!!

Wade drives, fouled...

Going to the line for 2.

On JKidd.

Nets 62, Heat 63.

-Petey


----------



## ravor44

Haslem slams it down, assist from Wade..
Carter with the floater

64-65 MIA...

Wade fouled..
2 Free throws for Wade..


----------



## Real

This is going to be a close second half.


----------



## ZÆ

Carter for 2

64-65 - MIA


----------



## NR 1

hit that


----------



## ZÆ

Wade hits 1 of 2 free throws

64-66 - MIA


----------



## ravor44

Wade hits one...
64-66 MIA...

Foul on Shaq...
4th on Shaq..

Zo coming in...


----------



## VCFSO2000

Foul on Shaq.


----------



## jarkid

we have only big 3, not 4 tonight.


----------



## Petey

Wade drops the 1st.
Wade misses the 2nd.

RJ board.

Carter, Kidd, Carter... Shaq pushes Collins into Carter... LOL

Foul on Shaq. 4th.

Nets 62, Heat 64.

-Petey


----------



## Real

LOL at Shaq pushing Collins out towards his own teammate. 

4 on Shaq.


----------



## ravor44

RJ hits the fade....

66-66


----------



## jarkid

VCFSO2000 said:


> Foul on Shaq.


good job.


----------



## ZÆ

Jefferson for 2

66-66


----------



## Krstic All-Star

RJ hits the J to tie it up


----------



## Petey

Carter, RJ, RJ strokes it.

Wade... deflected by Collins.

Nets 66, Heat 66.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

wade is a palmer


----------



## ravor44

Heat Ball....

Inbounded to Wade, Wade can't hit..

Krstic calls for travelling...


----------



## dfunk15

Kristic, lmao, that's all


----------



## Vinsane

once again kristic wtf


----------



## jarkid

travelling on krstic, you are a funny joke.


----------



## Petey

Wade misses, RJ board, Kidd, Krstic backing, Krstic traveling...

Wade brings it down.

Haslem misses, Carter board.

Kidd pushing, RJ, RJ in the lane off the window.

Nets 68, Heat 66.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Jefferson for 2

68-66 - NJ


----------



## ravor44

Jefferson throws a crazy shot...but he HITS!

68-66 NETS! :banana:


----------



## Jizzy

How is that a travel?


----------



## Vuchato

how many times was Krstic hacked on that travel?


----------



## ZÆ

Kidd for 2

70-66 - NJ


----------



## ravor44

Kidd coast to coast for two...

70-66 NETS!


----------



## justasking?

Nice drive by Kidd!!!


----------



## Petey

Wade, Walker... Misses. Krstic board, out to Kidd... KIDD W/ the bucket!

Time out.

Nets 70, Heat 66.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Timeout Heat

70-66 - NJ


----------



## MachoKing

kidd busting the heat up


----------



## VCFSO2000

Nets need to get stops.

RJ hits it off the window.

Nets up 2.68-66

Walker misses.

Fastbreak...Kidd drives all the way.

I love this man.

Heat Timeout.
70-66.

RJ has to take Walker to the hoop all night long.


----------



## Phenom Z28

The Nets defense has returned! Maybe...


----------



## ravor44

RJ feeling good right now..but Nenad is not coming up...GO RJ! :banana: 

I believe that the NETS has still a 75% chance to WIN THE SERIES!


----------



## JCB

Walker can't guard RJ. Keep doin' what your doin' Richard.


----------



## Guitarzan

Haslem smacked Kristic twice on that travel, no damn call.


----------



## RocketScientist

C'mon guys...this isn't rocket science...play defense :clap:


----------



## Phenom Z28

Nenad - 1 point/2 rebounds....he needs to pick it up.


----------



## ravor44

Disabling signatures right now...so I can speed up my PBP.. :biggrin:


----------



## VCFSO2000

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> The Nets defense has returned! Maybe...


Reading that post lo,it sounds like you thought you spoke too son so you said "maybe..." lol.


----------



## Kirsten

We're WINNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I think we're going to live to play these syphllitic eunuches again!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## ravor44

Wade hits and a foul on Nenad....


----------



## Guitarzan

Wade again beats the zone easily.


----------



## ZÆ

Wade for 2 plus the foul
Wade hits the free throw

70-69 - NJ


----------



## Petey

RocketScientist said:


> C'mon guys...this isn't rocket science...play defense :clap:


Welcome to BBB.net; sure you'll love it here.

Wade hacked on the drive as he hit.

Going to the line for 3.

Hits.

Nets 70, Heat 69.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

krstic is a joke. trade him, i can not stand him anymore.


----------



## Real

Man Krstic.


----------



## MachoKing

krstic embarrassed himself


----------



## HB

Nenad continues to disappoint


----------



## ZÆ

Hasslum for 2

70-71 - MIA


----------



## ravor44

Wade hits the free throw

70-69 NJ

Krstic can't hit...

Wade attacking but passes for the Haslem JAM

71-70...


----------



## Petey

Kidd, Carter, Krstic misses.

Wade attacking, Haslem w/ his 2nd dunk this quarter.

Kidd misses the 3, Walker board.

Walker attacking, hits.

Nets 70, Heat 73.

-Petey


----------



## MachoKing

lol 7-0 run in what 1 minute?

forget this


----------



## ZÆ

Walker for 2

70-73 - MIA


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Collins on Walker is a bad matchup.

Krstic needs to find a rythm


----------



## Real

Terrible shot selection.


----------



## MachoKing

game


----------



## VCFSO2000

Nets up 1.

Krstic misses the jumper...Again.

Haslem gives Heat the lead.

Kidd shoots an early 3. misses.

Walker hits.

9-0 run by MIA.


----------



## Real

RJ is a ****ing beast.


----------



## ravor44

73-70 MIA

Another miss, rebound by Zo...

Wade misses, Carter rebounds

RJ fouled hard...


----------



## Petey

RJ, Collins, Carter, misses, Zo board.

Wade setting up. Drives, off glass no good.

Carter, Kidd, RJ... RJ fakes out JWill, fouled by Haslem.

Nets 70, Heat 73.

-Petey


----------



## RocketScientist

Noone can question the heart of RJ!!!


----------



## Guitarzan

I've never seen a team blow leads or momentum as quickly as we do. Come on Kristic. VC, bad shot.


----------



## ravor44

Krstic should get out of the game..replace him with Boki can? :biggrin:


----------



## ZÆ

Jefferson hits 2 free throws

72-73 - MIA


----------



## VCFSO2000

RJ back to the line.

We have to attack the rim.

Zo's a nice shot blocker but Vince and RJ can leap for god's sake

RJ hits 1st.
RJ hits 2nd.

Nets down by 1.


----------



## MachoKing

this frontcourt is astroucious.


----------



## ravor44

Haslem gets the score off the rebound...

75-72 MIA...


----------



## ZÆ

Hasslum for 2

72-75 - MIA


----------



## Petey

RJ hits the 1st.
RJ nails the 2nd.

His first FT attempts of the game.

Down to Wade, misses, Haslem w/ the board, w/ the left hand in the crowd and hits.

Nets 72, Heat 75.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Jefferson for 3

75-75


----------



## VCFSO2000

RJ nails a 3 to tie it up.


----------



## HB

Thank you RJ!!!!

Please get Nenad out of the game


----------



## MachoKing

nice D jason collins

what a bum


----------



## ravor44

RJ hits the three

75-75

but Zo returns with a SLAM...

77-75 MIA..


----------



## ZÆ

Morning for 2

75-77 - MIA


----------



## ravor44

Can we get Nenad out?


----------



## Vinsane

kristic sux


----------



## Real

Terrible game for Krstic.


----------



## ZÆ

Walker for 3

75-80 - MIA


----------



## Petey

RJ drops the 3!

Down to Zo, Zo w/ the dunk.

Kidd brings it up... Kidd's pass to RJ picked off by Walker.

Stupid angle by TNT.

Wade drives, fouls, keeps his dribble... whistle...

Krstic to the bench. JWill at the top, Walker w/ the 3.

Nets time out.

Nets 75, Heat 80.

-Petey


----------



## MachoKing

thats all she wrote.

80 points with 3:10 to go in the 3rd.

nice D seriously.


----------



## ravor44

NETS call time..

80-75 MIA...


Nenad sucks right now...


----------



## jarkid

walker made a 3... damn


----------



## ZÆ

Timeout Nets

75-80 - MIA


----------



## VCFSO2000

Walker hits 3.

80-75 Heat.

Timeout Nets.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

SOMEBODY guard Walker!


----------



## Vinsane

and the nets have forgotten all about vc
can't rely on rj all the time


----------



## Guitarzan

Walker hits 3 again. Shredding our zone for dunks and open 3's. They are just better than us.


----------



## jarkid

krstic sucks..


----------



## ravor44

Trade NENAD... :curse:


----------



## Phenom Z28

This defense is so frustrating to watch. Miami gets whatever they want.


----------



## nets1

walker is starting to piss me off....




oh yeah, go nets!!!!! Krstic get in the ah never mind just go to the bench....


----------



## jarkid

we can not handle antoine walker, the fatty boy.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Nenad never really got into the flow...


----------



## Vinsane

if the nets lose i dont wanna hear no criticism on vc it's all on kristic both defensvely and offensively


----------



## NR 1

ravor44 said:


> NETS call time..
> 
> 80-75 MIA...
> 
> 
> Nenad sucks right now...



He is 0/3 shooting, his ankle is hurt and refs hate him!
Anything more you want?


----------



## MachoKing

vc and krstic and 2 1st round picks (1 this year, 1 future) for garnett and mcants

make it happen

vc great player but he thinks this is an and1 tournament at rucker park

and krstic is softer than kraft vanilla pudding.


----------



## Jizzy

This is pathetic


----------



## RocketScientist

what do you expect with Collins Krstic Murray and VC on defense. Everyone blows by them..far cry from Kmart, JKidd, and Kittles defensively


----------



## ByeByeKMart

No team should let fatoine walker go off on them. What a disgrace. He's not exactly an athletic wonder.


----------



## HB

Antoine Walker just unreal


----------



## MachoKing

NR 1 said:


> He is 0/3 shooting, his ankle is hurt and refs hate him!
> Anything more you want?



<strike>knew 1 homer would defend him. there it is.</strike>


----------



## Krstic All-Star

MachoKing said:


> knew 1 homer would defend him. there it is.


You want to give up, fine.


----------



## Petey

Kidd, Carter, Carter fouled. Heat's 4th team foul.

Kidd, Murray, Murray hits!

Nets 77, Heat 80.

-Petey


----------



## ravor44

Foul on Wade...

Murray hits

80-77 MIA...


----------



## ZÆ

Lamond for 2

77-80 -MIA


----------



## jirohkanzaki

NR 1 said:


> He is 0/3 shooting, his ankle is hurt and refs hate him!
> Anything more you want?


somebody tell these damn refs nenad aint from france! :curse:


----------



## HB

Lamond dong what Nenad should be doing

Great dunk by RJ, that was nice


----------



## Real

RJ serving up dinner!!


----------



## Petey

JWill, Haslem, Kidd with the steal.

Kidd to RJ... RJ FLYING W/ THE SLAM!

Nets 79, Heat 80.

-Petey


----------



## MachoKing

RJ has heart of a lion

Trade VC not RJ


----------



## ZÆ

Jefferson for 2

79-80 - MIA


----------



## ravor44

Rj Fly!!!

80-79 Mia...


----------



## MachoKing

vince u wuss!


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Vinsane said:


> if the nets lose i dont wanna hear no criticism on vc it's all on kristic both defensvely and offensively


It's all on the guy who played 18 minutes... and isn't a perimeter defender... if you want to believe it...


----------



## ZÆ

Williams for 2

79-82 - MIA


----------



## Guitarzan

VC dunk that you duumy.


----------



## ravor44

Carter tries to drive over Zo but did not convert

Williams hits

82-79 MIA..


----------



## MachoKing

Wow How Can U *** Miss That?!?!?!


----------



## Petey

Walker misses the 3, Kidd board, Murray to Carter, Carter drives, can't get the shot to go...

JWill hits the bucket.

Kidd brings it down.

Kidd, Collins, RJ, Carter, Murray, Kidd, Kidd drives and can't get it to drop, but loose ball foul called on the Heat.

Nets 79, Heat 82.

-Petey


----------



## Guitarzan

Back to back missed layups to take the lead.


----------



## ravor44

Kidd misses a lay-up???? Zo is frightening everyone down there..


----------



## Petey

Collins at the line.
Hits!
OMG!
Wade off the floor...
Misses.

Nets 80, Heat 82.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Colliins hits 1 of 2 free throws

80-82 - MIA


----------



## MachoKing

kidd misses layup we only get 1 point when we woulda got 3 after the and 1


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Posey hits a three.... Heat lead by 5


----------



## ravor44

1/2 Free throws...

Wade, Haslem and Shaq rest..I hope NJ could take advantage but..

Posey hits a three

85-80 MIA..


----------



## ZÆ

Posey for 3

80-85 - MIA


----------



## jarkid

damn, hard to compete with them.


----------



## Petey

What **** D by RJ... Walker, Payton, Posey for 3.

Murray fires and misses.

Nets 80, Heat 85.

-Petey


----------



## MachoKing

well our flaws caught him

shooting won this series

they got better shooters

end of discussion.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

RJ scores!


----------



## Guitarzan

looks just like game 4.


----------



## ZÆ

Jefferson for 2

82-85 - MIA


----------



## ravor44

RJ again..take ADVANTAGE!!! WADE,SHAQ and HASLEM REST!!!

82-85 MIA

they need a three...Murray did not hit...

85-82 MIA..


----------



## Krstic All-Star

End 3rd. Heat 85 Nets 82


----------



## Petey

JWill drives and misses.

RJ beats down 4 Heat players.

Kidd to RJ, RJ hits.

JWill fires, misses, RJ board, Nets last shot!!!

Carter, Carter drrives, out to Murray, misses to *end the 3rd.

Nets 82, Heat 85.*

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

End of the 3rd

82-85 - MIA


----------



## Vinsane

and once again vc a non factorr that quarter nets dont want to go to there best player


----------



## jarkid

just down by 3....damn it.


----------



## MachoKing

Nets facing elimination if they do not outscore Miami by at least 3 or 4 within 12 minutes.


----------



## Guitarzan

more shots for murray than vc in the 3rd. when was the last time they missed a big 3?


----------



## VCFSO2000

This is the season,right here.

Nobody sits.

We go all out.

Kidd,Vince,RJ on the floor.

Nenad as well...As weird as that may sound.


----------



## MachoKing

I bet $50 if that was Posey, Walker, JWill shooting that wide open 3 it goes in then announcer goes

THREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## ravor44

I don't want to end the NETS season just yet...NETS I want you to win!! I'm crying right now...


----------



## justasking?

Alright, everything rests right now on these last 12 minutes. I hope they give it their all.


----------



## jarkid

Vinsane said:


> and once again vc a non factorr that quarter nets dont want to go to there best player


Vinsane you are so cute. :biggrin:


----------



## RocketScientist

Take your last looks guys, hate to sound morose but we may fall a little short. Starters got to be tired and Shaq comin back in.


----------



## Jizzy

MachoKing said:


> well our flaws caught him
> 
> shooting won this series
> 
> they got better shooters
> 
> end of discussion.


Haha Wade didn't have a big game. So put away your 'toys'


----------



## Phenom Z28

The last half of the 3rd quarter was RJ and Kidd verse the Heat.


----------



## VC_15

Someone else than kidd , Carter and Jefferson need to score. Plus, kidd and Carter missed 2 layups and we expect to win this game?


----------



## MachoKing

Devils got eliminated, Yankees suck now, if Nets lose man what a bad sports week


----------



## jarkid

MachoKing said:


> I bet $50 if that was Posey, Walker, JWill shooting that wide open 3 it goes in then announcer goes
> 
> THREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


of course, they are so stupid.


----------



## MachoKing

jizzy said:


> Haha Wade didn't have a big game. So put away your 'toys'


<strike>doesnt ur mom bring u to toys r us to get nintendo ds or psp games?

awwwwww looka little jizzy getting video games with his mom at toys r us.</strike>


----------



## ravor44

Nets offseason priorities:

1. GOOD COACH (better than that friggin FRANK)
2. BIG MAN (who can score)
3. BENCH (trade NENAD for good role players)


----------



## jirohkanzaki

vc is set to explode...it's destiny...


----------



## VC_15

Cmon , now plz. This is the last 12 minutes of Nets season.


----------



## MachoKing

vc drops 29 in the 4th EDIT


----------



## reganomics813

As crazy as this sounds I think we're better off with Shaq on the floor rather than Zo.


----------



## ravor44

GO NETS! Don't lose hope!!


----------



## MachoKing

VC_15 said:


> Cmon , now plz. This is the last 12 minutes of Nets season.



nice confidence


----------



## Guitarzan

lets put them in the penalty quick again. damn refs.


----------



## Vinsane

vince lead us


----------



## ZÆ

Walker hits 1 of 2 free throws

82-86 - MIA


----------



## ravor44

Walker fouled by Kidd

Walker on the line for two

he misses the 1st

85-82

but hits the 2nd

86-82


----------



## Petey

Heat start off w/ the ball.

Walker driving and fouled.

:17 in and Nets 1st team...

Walker goes 1 of 2.

Nets 82, Heat 86.

-Petey


----------



## VCFSO2000

Walker misses 1st FT.
.....................................Walker makes 2nd.

Nets down 4.


----------



## ravor44

Riley almost smiling....He sensed that HE'S 1000000000000000x BETTER THAN THE NETS COACH..


----------



## Petey

RJ into Kidd, Kidd fading, fouled by Payton.

Kidd to the line for 2!!

Kidd hits the 1st.
Kidd hits the 2nd.

Nets 84, Heat 86.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Kidd hits 2 free throws

84-86 - MIA


----------



## VCFSO2000

Kidd hits 1st FT.
Kidd...Hits 2nd.

Nets down 2.


----------



## jarkid

win or go home .


----------



## ZÆ

Wade for 2

84-88 - MIA


----------



## ravor44

Wade drives for two

88-84 MIA


----------



## MachoKing

Heat 57%


----------



## Jizzy

Getting a little tight


----------



## ZÆ

Morning for 2

84-90 - MIA


----------



## MachoKing

nice D krstic

90-83 heat

10 min to go in season


----------



## ravor44

RJ misses, Payton with the rebound

Zo slams again

90-84 MIA


----------



## jarkid

down by 6.


----------



## Vinsane

jeffersom has taken to many jumpers can't talk bout vc


----------



## VCFSO2000

Give the freakin ball to Vince!

If we die,we die by his flick of the wrist.


----------



## Petey

Payton brings it up...

Wade goes baseline and hits.

Kidd , RJ, RJ misses.

Payton board.

Down to Zo, Zo w/ the slam.

Kidd to RJ, RJ turning... Kidd, misses the 3, Walker board.

Nets 84, Heat 88.

-Petey


----------



## MachoKing

this team has no SHOOTERS at all


----------



## HB

Great just great


----------



## ravor44

MachoKing said:


> nice D krstic
> 
> 90-83 heat
> 
> 10 min to go in season


What game are you watching? its 90-84...


----------



## Vinsane

vc not takin any shots


----------



## Petey

Wade's pass picked off, late whistle on Wade... held Kidd.

Scoring correction:

Nets 84, Heat 90.

-Petey


----------



## Kirsten

Machoking...you're a Nets fan? So, you just can't stand vinsane? 

This game kicks ***...as long as we stay close we have a shot. GO NETS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Zo has a sick vendetta against the Nets. I agree that we're safer with Shaq on the floor.


----------



## dfunk15

Kristic is so lost, defensively and offensively


----------



## MachoKing

what they chant?


----------



## ravor44

RJ hits the FT

85-90 MIA


----------



## ZÆ

Jefferson hits 1 free throw (Tech on Morning)

85-90 - MIA


----------



## Petey

Kidd, Krstic, RJ, RJ driving, Zo clips RJ.

Heat building up the team fouls...

RJ at the line, hits.

Hmm, Nets ball.

Flagrant?

T on Zo.
RJ drives and foul on ZO!

LOL

Nets 85, Heat 90.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star

RJ and a foul on Zo!!! After the T! Good ******* riddance!


----------



## fruitcake

go nets go


----------



## Jizzy

Cmon man


----------



## ravor44

Jefferson misses the slam..but FOUL on Zo...

Jefferson going to the line for two...


----------



## Vinsane

nets aint gonna win wit vc standiin to the side


----------



## Real

Zo's emotions and attempting to make a statement backfires on him.

Who woulda thunk it?


----------



## VCFSO2000

Gotta attack the rim...Shaq's back in..Put him right back on the bench.


----------



## ravor44

RJ hits 1st...

90-86

Shaq gets back in the game...

RJ misses the 2nd

90-86 MIA


----------



## ZÆ

Richard Jefferson hits 1 of 2 free throws

86-90 - MIA


----------



## Petey

RJ drops the 1st.
Shaq back in...
RJ misses the 2nd.

Nets 86, Heat 90.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

jeez rj.


----------



## Kirsten

And then look what happens right after I say Mourning will destroy us. Maybe if I say Shaq will kill us....he'll **** up, too.


----------



## MachoKing

what a smart player wade is

gets best shots possible

vc woulda chucked 25 footer


----------



## ZÆ

Wade for 2

86-92 - MIA


----------



## ravor44

Wade drives for two

92-86 MIA

RJ misses...


----------



## Petey

Wade driving and flips it in.

Murray, Carter, RJ, RJ misses.

Nets 86, Heat 92.

-Petey


----------



## Cormegadadon

man where is the defense on this team???? they walking to the paint


----------



## fruitcake

cmon..


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Too many fadeaways

Krstic blocks Wade!

RJ scores!


----------



## jarkid

vc it's your turn to score.


----------



## MachoKing

92-88


----------



## ZÆ

Jefferson for 2

88-92 - MIA


----------



## Vinsane

why are plays bein run for rj u aint gonna win without vc


----------



## Real

Great hustle play by RJ.


----------



## ravor44

Krstic with the block...

Kidd passes on to RJ

92-88 MIA


----------



## Petey

Wade in the paint, BLOCKED...

Kidd to RJ, RJ hits.

Down to Shaq.

Foul on Krstic.

Time out.

Nets 88, Heat 92.

-Petey


----------



## VCFSO2000

jarkid said:


> vc it's your turn to score.


Yeah,but as long as we win,I don't care.


----------



## fruitcake

when was vince's last shot?


----------



## ravor44

Lawrence "FRIGGIN" Frank calls time...

Krstic with his 4th foul...

Carter, where are you now???


----------



## GrandKenyon6

Please put Collins in for Nenad. Nenad contributes nothing. He's given up about 4 layups this quarter. His help is late. He went on the perimeter for no reason which lead to a Zo dunk..He's just playing like garbage. Sit him down. Play the guys that are contributing.


----------



## VC_15

Did lawrence forget about VC, i am just glad he keeps going to Rj, it's only becoming too predictable.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Man....I didn't even realize Vince was on the floor...


----------



## Guitarzan

we give up so many layups and open threes its sickening. Kristic fell apart mentally in this series. VC is nowhere to be found.


----------



## nets1

carter doesn't have to score right now because its the RJ show.... Its RJsanity....


----------



## jirohkanzaki

krstic humiliates wade again!


----------



## Krstic All-Star

GrandKenyon6 said:


> Please put Collins in for Nenad. Nenad contributes nothing. He's given up about 4 layups this quarter. His help is late. *He went on the perimeter for no reason * which lead to a Zo dunk..He's just playing like garbage. Sit him down. Play the guys that are contributing.


He should've let Wade go right to the basket off the Mourning pick? It was a perfectly executed pick and roll


----------



## ravor44

I have a record of 3-1 when I watch the NETS in this playoffs..

the only loss was Game 2 of this series...

the wins are:

GAME 2 of Indiana Series
GAME 6 of Indiana Series
GAME 1 of this series...


----------



## justasking?

Come on Nets!!! Fight!!!!


----------



## ravor44

Wade drives and was fouled...

Wade to the line for two...


----------



## Guitarzan

wade says ok i havent done anything yet, ill win the game now. wheres vc?


----------



## ZÆ

Wade hits 1 of 2 free throws

88-93 - MIA


----------



## Petey

Wade attacking, foul on Collins.

Wade to the line.

Misses.
Hits.

Nets 88, Heat 93.

-Petey


----------



## ravor44

Wade misses the 1st

92-88 MIA

Wade hits the 2nd

93-88 MIA


----------



## dfunk15

vince got hit, pretty hard


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Carter scores


----------



## Vinsane

vc was fouled
he aint gonna be in a rhythm


----------



## ZÆ

Carter for 2

90-93 - MIA


----------



## Petey

RJ, Carter, misses, own board, misses.

Down to Shaq, Shaq backing, misses, Kidd pushing... Carter, Carter turns, and flips it in.

Nets 90, Heat 93.

-Petey


----------



## ravor44

VC did get two chances...but misses it all

Shaq backing down Collins but misses

VC drives in for two

93-90 MIA


----------



## ZÆ

Payton for 2

90-95 - MIA


----------



## Petey

Payton turning and hits over RJ.

RJ gets the roll!

Nets 92, Heat 95.

-Petey


----------



## ravor44

Payton returns for two...

95-90 MIA

RJ hits the three

95-93 MIA


----------



## ZÆ

Jefferson for 3

93-95 - MIA


----------



## jarkid

rj for 3.


----------



## justasking?

RJ is amazing.


----------



## mjm1

They Reward Them A Foul, Wtf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dfunk15

lol. wade traveled


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Collins called for his 5th foul


----------



## Guitarzan

sloppy ballhandling turns into a foul.


----------



## Like A Breath

That RJ shot was an amazing break for the Nets.

Wade falls down again the seventh time. He stands up 8 times, incredibly!


----------



## Mogriffjr

Wade tripped on Shaq's foot BTW...


----------



## Krstic All-Star

dfunk15 said:


> lol. wade traveled


Yep, just like EVERY other time...


----------



## Jizzy

Double dribble on Wade. **** the NBA


----------



## Real

Season comes down to this.


----------



## ravor44

Wade stripped by Collins (5th foul)

Wade on the line for two...

95-93 MIA

Wade hits the 1st

96-93 MIA

Wade misses the 2nd

96-93 MIA


----------



## mjm1

im about to throw up, 61 free throw attempts in the series for the heat in the 4th quarter, 26 for nets


----------



## Petey

Posey w/ the save, to Wade, Wade loses control... as RJ and Kidd double, Wade fouled.

Collins' 5th.

Wade hits.
Wade misses, Murray board, to Kidd.

Nets 92, Heat 96.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Wade hits 1 of 2 free throws

93-96 - MIA


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Kidd to Murray, goes up for the dunk and fouled by Walker


----------



## Petey

Kidd gets by Wade, Kidd to Murray, fouled by Walker.

Nets 92, Heat 96.

-Petey


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Why is Walker so deformed? God I hate him.


----------



## ZÆ

Lamond hits 1 of 2 free throws

94-96 - MIA


----------



## jarkid

murray not bad.


----------



## Real

We're going to need the best 6 minutes of Nets Basketball all season.


----------



## mjm1

im going to cry, THE NETS CANT BREATHE ON THE HEAT


----------



## justasking?

Please hit your FTs...


----------



## HB

Questionable calls on both sides


----------



## Petey

Murray goes 1 of 2, almost gets his own board...Payton gives it up...

Haslem is fouled.

Scoring corrections.

Nets 94, Heat 96.

-Petey


----------



## dfunk15

murray got tripped, he doesn't get Wade call


----------



## Guitarzan

murray hustling, if that had been wade going for the rebound it would have been a foul. then we bail out haslem.


----------



## Vinsane

where was the foul


----------



## Krstic All-Star

From the Referee's rulebook:

B.O.W. = Bail Out Wade


----------



## funkylikemonkey

Thankfully the Heat missing their free throws.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Haslem misses both FT's


----------



## ravor44

Haslem drving but was fouled by Kidd..

Nets on the penalty

Haslem on the line for two FT

Haslem misses the 1st

96-94 MIA

Haslem misses the 2nd and rebounded my Murray..


----------



## Petey

Haslem misses the 1st.
Haslem misses the 2nd, Murray board.

Kidd has it...

Kidd out to Krstic, hands to Carter.

Carter called on the offensive foul.

Nets 94, Heat 96.

-Petey


----------



## MachoKing

disgusting

we just cant get over the HUMP AGAIN

3rd straight f'n game we cant get over hump


----------



## mjm1

carter choking away the game, WE FINALLY GET A ****ING BREAK AND HE THROWS IT Away


----------



## ravor44

Offensive foul on VC..

Another time-out on the floor


----------



## VC_15

****  the refs.


----------



## Guitarzan

another vc 4th quarter mistake.


----------



## jarkid

hell no.. offensive foul.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Offensive foul called on Krstic!?! What the hell?


----------



## VCFSO2000

Freakin O.Foul on Carter.

Come on,man.


----------



## Vinsane

bs call


----------



## fruitcake

DEFENSE please!


----------



## dfunk15

Heat aren't even defending Kristic anymore


----------



## funkylikemonkey

mjm1 said:


> carter choking away the game, WE FINALLY GET A ****ING BREAK AND HE THROWS IT Away


Had nothing to do with the good step in defense by Haslem all Carter's fault.


----------



## Vinsane

Guitarzan said:


> another vc 4th quarter mistake.


who the hell r you that is the first time he touched the ball in hat preicament in the quarteru must be carter15nets


----------



## VC_15

Every time wade drives, it's like a rule he has to get fouled.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Does Vince know this is an elimination game?

Everything he's ever learned about basketball, every fundamental he's practiced, every little move that has led to something positive should be implemented right now.


----------



## Jizzy

Refs have screwed the Nets once again


----------



## Guitarzan

Vinsane said:


> who the hell r you that is the first time he touched the ball in hat preicament in the quarteru must be carter15nets



calm down, im as big a vc fan as anyone. im just frustrated like everyone else.


----------



## ravor44

dfunk15 said:


> Heat aren't even defending Kristic anymore


Why defend someone who can't shoot?


----------



## Noodfan

Is only Kidd and Rj enough? We will see...


----------



## MachoKing

Krstic 1 Point 2 Rebounds 4 Fouls 4 Turnovers

In like 25 minutes

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ravor44

5:55 remaining


----------



## dfunk15

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Does Vince know this is an elimination game?
> 
> Everything he's ever learned about basketball, every fundamental he's practiced, every little move that has led to something positive should be implemented right now.


it seems like he lost his focus again, I don't know what is happening in his head right now


----------



## Krstic All-Star

ravor44 said:


> Why defend someone who can't shoot?


He missed _3_ shots. It's more the fact that he hasn't been involved in the offense all night.


----------



## ravor44

Heat calls a 20-second time-out off the loose ball...


----------



## mjm1

that kills me alot inside, the nets are the ones who should be fighting for lose balls ITS AN ELIMINATION GAME YOU ****S


----------



## Guitarzan

we get the stop but not the rebound.


----------



## Petey

Payton misses, Haslem comes up with it.

Time out.

Nets 94, Heat 96.

-Petey


----------



## HB

The team just cant get a break in the 4th


----------



## Cormegadadon

defensive boards

driving in the paint

points in the paint

defense


forget a bench we gotta address those problems


----------



## MachoKing

WOW LOOK AT KRSTIC

He lost this game and series if you ask me

He looks at th eball and doesnt even jump

Haslem dives first and gets it

ive had it with krstic his confidence is shot to death

i hope he still has trade value


----------



## dfunk15

that was over the back on Haslem


----------



## Noodfan

dfunk15 said:


> it seems like he lost his focus again, I don't know what is happening in his head right now


I don't see any anger or sth like that. Just a smile on his face. :curse:


----------



## ravor44

Krstic All Star said:


> He missed _3_ shots. It's more the fact that he hasn't been involved in the offense all night.


Hi KAS...KVBL draft is very near.... :biggrin:


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Turnover by the Heat


----------



## Mogriffjr

god RJ is beasting now...


----------



## MachoKing

jefferson so clutch


----------



## ZÆ

Jefferson for 2

96-96


----------



## Petey

Wade can't hit.

RJ with the bucket!

Nets 96, Heat 96.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

rj is the man.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

RJ hits, ties it up.

O'Neal backs down Krstic, who picks up his 5th


----------



## MachoKing

RJ 13/19 33 Points WOW 13/19


----------



## ravor44

Jefferson drains the jumper

96-96

Shaq backing down..a Krstic foul...his 5th..


----------



## dfunk15

second good play by Kristic, fouling SHaq


----------



## HB

Please please get the rebounds


----------



## Real

I want game 6 so bad. 

I want to go to at least one more Nets game. I can't wait until November.


----------



## MachoKing

RJ chokes dagger man dagger we just cant take the lead


----------



## ravor44

Shaq misses both

96-96

Jefferson was stripped and Wade slams...

98-96 MIA


----------



## Krstic All-Star

RJ gets it stripped, Wade dunks at the other end. :curse:


----------



## mjm1

FOUL FOUL FOUL FOUL, OMG FOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLlllllllll


----------



## Petey

Krstic fouls Shaq again...

Shaq misses.
Shaq misses, Murray board.

Wade picks it off from RJ... out to Wade, Wade slam.

Nets 96, Heat 98.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Wade for 2

96-98 - MIA


----------



## dfunk15

murray is stupid


----------



## MachoKing

they not even defending krstic rofl

5 on 4 again


----------



## Vinsane

where was vince
they dont wanna go wit vc
nets lose


----------



## HB

Ask me why Lamond took that shot


----------



## ravor44

Net2 said:


> I want game 6 so bad.
> 
> I want to go to at least one more Nets game. I can't wait until November.


yeah..I want to see one more NETS game before next season...


----------



## jarkid

fatal turnover...


----------



## MachoKing

Once Again Krstic Looking At The Ball!!!
Disgusting!!!!!!!! Get Off The Fn Court U Loser!


----------



## Guitarzan

again we blow a shot at the lead.


----------



## Petey

Down to Murray, turns, misses, Krstic can't get the O Board.

Nets close out.

Walker misses the 3 as RJ flies out...

Haslem w/ the foul.

Heat in the penalty?

Yes.

Carter to the line.

Nets 96, Heat 98.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

talk about that rj turnover


----------



## Real

ravor44 said:


> yeah..I want to see one more NETS game before next season...


Actually, I want to see 2 more.


----------



## jarkid

Hbwoy said:


> Ask me why Lamond took that shot


why?


----------



## mjm1

carter choking away on que


----------



## MachoKing

VC is soft i dont care what u people say

What a loser

get rid of the 2 tampoons krstic and vc


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Carter misses the first, hits the second


----------



## ZÆ

Vince Carter hits 1 of 2 free throws

97-98 - MIA


----------



## Guitarzan

again vc misses a ft.


----------



## ravor44

Carter misses the 1st

98-96

Carter hits the 2nd

98-97 MIA


----------



## dfunk15

i knew vince will miss, his head is out of this game


----------



## Petey

Carter misses the 1st FT.
Carter hits the 2nd FT.

Nets 97, Heat 98.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

vince carter always misses the important free throws..


----------



## mjm1

This Team Suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ravor44

Haslem reverses

100-97 MIA


----------



## Cormegadadon

Second Chance Pointsssssssssssssssss


----------



## MachoKing

another dagger offensive rebound

and the poutback


----------



## ZÆ

Hasslum for 2

97-100 - MIA


----------



## Petey

Kidd great D on Wade, misses, Haslem board and hits.

Murray hits the jumper!

Nets 99, Heat 100.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Haslem is a beast on the boards. Scores.

RJ answers. 

Heat up 1


----------



## Real

Lamond Murray in the clutch.


----------



## ZÆ

Murray for 2

99-100 - MIA


----------



## MachoKing

just foul SHAQ idiots


----------



## ravor44

Murray hits the two

100-99

3 minutes remaining

Shaq hits

102-99


----------



## ZÆ

O'Neal for 2

99-102 - MIA


----------



## jarkid

lamond murray.


----------



## mjm1

game


----------



## Real

Man this game does not look good.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

RJ for three, no good


----------



## MachoKing

game over couldnt get over the hump thats all i can say


----------



## Petey

Down to Shaq, Shaq hits the hook.

Under 3 to go...

Murray, Kidd, RJ... 3 in and out, Haslem w/ the 8th board of the half.

Down to Shaq. Shaq backing.

Kidd flashes out and fouls Shaq... LOL

Nets 99, Heat 102.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

we need kidd to score.


----------



## Vinsane

rj dont wanna make the extra pass nets bout to lose cuz rj wants to be a star
vince needs to go slap him
can't blame this one on vc


----------



## fruitcake

rj...


----------



## Jizzy

Get Krstic out of here


----------



## VC_15

Rj thank you for being selfish and costing us the game, Vince was open.


----------



## MachoKing

On verge of going to 1-12 vs. Shaq 1-8 vs. Heat

Playoffs

I cant wait till Shaq retires.

tha has to be a record.


----------



## ravor44

Jefferson can't hit...

102-99 MIA

Kidd foul...his 3rd...

Time-out called


----------



## dfunk15

vince was open in the corner Rj, don't be selfish


----------



## Phenom Z28

The Heat are still scoring each possession....the Nets can't win this game playing like this.


----------



## Real

Vinsane said:


> rj dont wanna make the extra pass nets bout to lose cuz rj wants to be a star
> vince needs to go slap him
> can't blame this one on vc


You're kidding right? 

RJ had every right to take that shot. Without his performance tonight we're not even in the game.


----------



## MachoKing

VC_15 said:


> Rj thank you for being selfish and costing us the game, Vince was open.


vc like 1 for last 20 from threes

he dont trust vc


----------



## Vinsane

Vince was wide open if he would of just made the open pass
carter has taken 3 shots this period


----------



## ravor44

NETS has to find a way to score....Get VC involved... :curse:


----------



## jarkid

Vinsane said:


> rj dont wanna make the extra pass nets bout to lose cuz rj wants to be a star
> vince needs to go slap him
> can't blame this one on vc


you are so cute. and a cute vc fan.


----------



## Guitarzan

rj ingnores open vc and shoots a tougher 3. VC not a part of the game, now he'll be cold and be asked to hit some tough shots and everyone will rip him.


----------



## Cormegadadon

Krstic All Star said:


> Haslem is a beast on the boards. Scores.
> 
> RJ answers.
> 
> Heat up 1



NO THE NETS ARE HORRIBLE ON THE BOARDS 

FORGET A BENCH WE NEED REBOUNDS.

ALLAH PLEASE


----------



## funkylikemonkey

VC_15 said:


> Rj thank you for being selfish and costing us the game, Vince was open.


The way Vince has been shooting all game, you really think it would have been a given that he makes the shot?


----------



## Vinsane

Net2 said:


> You're kidding right?
> 
> RJ had every right to take that shot. Without his performance tonight we're not even in the game.


Naw without vince playin nets wouldnet be here
and with that shot that will be the reason we lose


----------



## Phenom Z28

Net2 said:


> You're kidding right?
> 
> RJ had every right to take that shot. Without his performance tonight we're not even in the game.


Still didn't make that the correct play...might as well have turned it over.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

RJ was 3-3 from behind the arc before that miss. Can't really fault him for trying, though Carter was more open, he's also 1-7 for the night.


----------



## Vinsane

funkylikemonkey said:


> The way Vince has been shooting all game, you really think it would have been a given that he makes the shot?


i rather have vince shoot than rj and day of the week especially at three's


----------



## dfunk15

Net2 said:


> You're kidding right?
> 
> RJ had every right to take that shot. Without his performance tonight we're not even in the game.


that was still selfish, two people were running at him, he could have easily make the extra pass


----------



## MachoKing

ive had it with this team

they cant win with 3 players 

everyone else plain suks!


----------



## mjm1

the nets will never win a single playoff series in the ****ing future again if they dont play the same lockdown defense exhibited in the 14 game winning streak. there just not built to run offensively.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Cormegadadon said:


> NO THE NETS ARE HORRIBLE ON THE BOARDS
> 
> FORGET A BENCH WE NEED REBOUNDS.
> 
> ALLAH PLEASE


Haslem would be nice as a Net


----------



## Vinsane

so RJ had a turnover and a missed 3


----------



## Petey

Shaq misses the 1st.
Shaq misses the 2nd.

Murray board.

Nets 99, Heat 102.

-Petey


----------



## nets1

the problem here is krstic. If he didn't shoot or foul this game the nets are up 20. He is the biggest asset for the heat right now.... get in the game krstic


----------



## ravor44

Shaq on the line for two but misses both

102-99 MIA


----------



## MachoKing

lemme guess if thats posey or walker it goes in


----------



## mjm1

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Petey

Kidd, Carter, Murray for 3.

Wade to Walker... 3.

Nets 99, Heat 105.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

without vince shootin the nets r bout to lose


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Murray misses a wide open three, Walker hits one...


----------



## ZÆ

Walker for 3

99-105 - MIA


----------



## Real

This blows.


----------



## MachoKing

MachoKing said:


> lemme guess if thats posey or walker it goes in



called it, season over

thats the ring, lack of hitting outside shots


----------



## jarkid

season is going to be over.


----------



## ravor44

Murray misses and Walker hits 3

105-99 MIA


----------



## HB

Yup


----------



## dfunk15

it's all about RJ now, he's not even passing


----------



## Vinsane

So whose lost this game
Mr. RJ


----------



## Petey

Kidd, RJ, misses.

Wade w/ the board, and turns it over.

Nets ball.

Little less than 2 on the clock.


Nets 99, Heat 105.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Game


----------



## fruitcake

wow


----------



## mjm1

uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: i am done for three months.


----------



## VCFSO2000

Where is Carter?

Is he not looking for the ball?

Or does RJ think he can hog the ****in ball down the stretch?


----------



## Phenom Z28

When are the Nets gunna learn that Murray is not Steve Kerr....he's not good at hitting wide open 3's.


----------



## funkylikemonkey

If we still had Chris Gatling we would be winning by 10+


----------



## MachoKing

1-12 vs. Shaq
1-8 vs. Heat

Disgusted

Same crap every freakin' time, they OWN us 

You can take all that 3-1 regular season crap and shove it Nets!


----------



## Vinsane

Oh well Vince has shut everyone here up
He let rj try and takeover and look what has happened


----------



## fruitcake

VCFSO2000 said:


> Where is Carter?
> 
> Is he not looking for the ball?
> 
> Or does RJ think he can hog the ****in ball down the stretch?


exactly my sentiments


----------



## Kirsten

Everyone that is being negative and acting like this game is over...STOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! There is still plenty of time. We're still going to ****ing take this game!


----------



## netfan4life

i guess we have lost this game?


----------



## ravor44

hope this superstition works...

NETS WILL LOSE.... :clap: :cheers: :banana: :angel: :rock: :mob: :twave: :gbanana:  :rbanana: :emoticon0  :rotf: :bsmile: :cbanana: :jump:


----------



## Vinsane

Jefferson 3-8 this period


----------



## Petey

Time Correction: 1:35 on the clock.
Kidd, Carter, Carter drives, hits.

Nets 101, Heat 105.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

mjm1 said:


> uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: i am done for three months.


crazy images.


----------



## jmk

Antoine Walker has 23x more points than Nenad Krstic.


----------



## fruitcake

nice play vc


----------



## ZÆ

Vince Carter for 2

101-105 - MIA


----------



## Krstic All-Star

funkylikemonkey said:


> If we still had Chris Gatling we would be winning by 10+


lol and Armon Gilliam would be another 10


----------



## Real

Shaq has the chance to bury the Nets.


----------



## Petey

Wade w/ the ball.

Opens the floor to Haslem, Shaq w/ the board... fouled by Carter.

1:09 on the clock.

Nets 101, Heat 105.

-Petey


----------



## MachoKing

1 minute left in season and they cant even get a rebound

if this team isnt addressed in the frontcourt department, i will boyoctt.


----------



## Guitarzan

VC hits atough shot, we get a stop again but not the rebound. Of course shaq hits a ft.


----------



## Cormegadadon

when they count i make them-oneal


----------



## jmk

Vinsane said:


> Oh well Vince has shut everyone here up
> He let rj try and takeover and look what has happened


He scored 33 on 59% shooting?


----------



## mjm1

the epitome of one of rod thorns most disasterous offseasons in nets history, murray misses wide open three and walker makes an open three = end of season.


----------



## ZÆ

O'Neal hits 1 of 2 free throws

101-106 - MIA


----------



## Petey

Shaq hits the 1st.
Shaq misses the 2nd.

Walker fouls Murray.

Wait, Nets 20 second time out.

DAMNIT!

Nets 101, Heat 106.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

we need quick threes to salvage us.


----------



## netfan4life

goodbye season


----------



## dfunk15

walker pushed, that a foul


----------



## fruitcake

quick two, no threes.


----------



## Vinsane

Dark Knight said:


> He scored 33 on 59% shooting?


it doesnt matter he has had numerous turnovers and is shootin 3-8 in the period


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Vinsane said:


> it doesnt matter he has had numerous turnovers and is shootin 3-8 in the period


RJ has one turnover for the game


----------



## Petey

RJ, Kidd, Carter, Carter drives and hits.

58.6 on the clock.

Nets 103, Heat 106.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Carter for 2

103-106 - MIA


----------



## fruitcake

1 point game!


----------



## Krstic All-Star

RJ to VC who slams! Nets only down 1


----------



## ZÆ

Carter for 2

105-106 - MIA


----------



## jarkid

Defense !!!!!!!!!!! Vc


----------



## Petey

WOW... Walker misses, Kidd, RJ, Carter, Slam!

Heat call timeout. 7 on the shot clock. 12.1 on the game clock.

Nets 105, Heat 106.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star

12 seconds left as the Heat call for time with 7 on the shot clock


----------



## ZÆ

Timeout Heat (12.1 left, 7 on the shot clock)

105-106 - MIA


----------



## Phenom Z28

OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOGMjrt;oawieja;woeriawera
ewrwapeo
r


----------



## Jizzy

Oh god


----------



## fruitcake

w/e happens dont let them make a three


----------



## ravor44

my superstition is working.... :biggrin:


----------



## HB

This is so unfair, the season comes down to one shot. Oh boy Vince will either become a hero, or get bashed to no end after this.


----------



## jmk

Vinsane said:


> it doesnt matter he has had numerous turnovers and is shootin 3-8 in the period


He has 1 turnover for the entire game.


----------



## jarkid

Vinsane you are so cute.
look.

Vince scored 6 points in a row.


----------



## MachoKing

Heat 106
Nets 105

12 Seconds Heat ball with 7 to shoot

Man if Nets just got 1 defensive rebound or something, jesus. Shoulda also did a hack a shaq with 2-3 min to go too late now


----------



## mjm1

1 DEFENSIVE STOP and conversion on the other end AND THE SERIES GOES BACK TO NEW JERSEY!


----------



## VC_15

Guys, from different religions, plz prayyyyyyyyyyyyy.


----------



## nets1

we need a stop!!


----------



## Ciko Barber

Vince brought them back he's gotta get the last shot, they should've involved him more in the 4th!


----------



## Mogriffjr

Defense!!! Ch-ch-!!!!


----------



## ravor44

5 second differential shot clock and game clock...


----------



## neoxsupreme

Hbwoy said:


> This is so unfair, the season comes down to one shot. Oh boy Vince will either become a hero, or get bashed to no end after this.


Exactly. Come on VC! Come through.


----------



## jarkid

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOGMjrt;oawieja;woeriawera
> ewrwapeo
> r


ha...


----------



## Mogriffjr

omfg wow...

1.4 seconds left

one point game...


----------



## Petey

Payton misses.

Nets w/ the board.

1.4 on the clock.

Nets 105, Heat 106.

-Petey


----------



## MachoKing

106-105 Heat

1.4 Seconds Nets ball


----------



## Phenom Z28

Nets with onePOINT4 SECONDS LEFT!!!!


----------



## mjm1

burned so much time trying to get that ball, damn. its over.


----------



## ZÆ

Timeout Nets (1.4 left)

105-106 - MIA


----------



## HB

My heart is beating so fasssssttttt! Refs refs refs


----------



## fruitcake

**** 1.4 seconds left.

cmon..


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Nets get the ball back with 1.4 seconds left. (Should be about 2; the clock kept running after time was called)


----------



## dfunk15

they should add extra time, at least a second


----------



## MachoKing

If VC hits, Vinsane's penis will pop off


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

the whole season comes down to one shot.


----------



## fruitcake

cmon cmon cmon


----------



## Cormegadadon

mjm1 said:


> burned so much time trying to get that ball, damn. its over.



no one to rebound


----------



## ravor44

my superstition should work!!!


----------



## Petey

Nets should look to go for a lob...

Or use another time out, if they have one.

-Petey


----------



## Brasil

Oh God please...


Let's go NEts.


----------



## NeTs15VC

MachoKing said:


> If VC hits, Vinsane's penis will pop off


Haha what?

But this is going to VC or a big sleeper Lamond Murray or RJ.

But wow what a game, I just want us to win so bad!


----------



## Kirsten

Come on *****es! You can win this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mjm1

wow.


----------



## jarkid

God Bless Nets.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

lame


----------



## fruitcake

Wtf


----------



## MachoKing

cant even get a shot off

season over

disgusted


----------



## Vinsane

no calls


----------



## Vincanity15311

****


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Un****ing believable! Wade FOULS and 'steals' the ball...


----------



## HB

Disappointing, but **** happens


----------



## dfunk15

vince got tripped


----------



## ZÆ

Game over

105-106 - MIA


----------



## ravor44

No foul there??


----------



## Petey

Kidd takes it out...

Carter denied on the pass, Wade w/ the steal...

*END of the Season.

Nets 105, Heat 106.*

-Petey


----------



## jmk

Have a nice life, Vince.


----------



## NeTs15VC

The announcers "Jason Kidd will make the best decision" and of course they jinx him and he throws a bad pass. And we lose wow I'm so upset, I cant friggin believe it


----------



## netfan4life

man that was crap


----------



## mjm1

couldnt even get a shot off, i feel like some one died :none:

the experiment is over: trade carter for more size.


----------



## Vinsane

well we should have played through vince in the 4th


----------



## Kirsten

****adoodledo....this sucks


----------



## fruitcake

is that a foul?


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Unreal. VC gets tripped and nothing's called. Complete bull****


----------



## Phenom Z28

So that was the Nets secret weapon play huh?


----------



## MachoKing

maybe god doesnt exist?

how can u go 1-12 in playoffs vs shaq 1-8 vs heat and not get shot off and lose 3 nail bitters in a row 2 at home?


----------



## kisstherim

EDIT  :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## JCB

Well, RIP 2005-2006 season.

And hello off-season! Rod, get me a damn big who can rebound!


----------



## Mogriffjr

haha VC trips over Wade and season is over....gotta love that crap...


----------



## VCFSO2000

Dark Knight said:


> Have a nice life, Vince.


What does that even mean?


----------



## nets1

dfunk15 said:


> they should add extra time, at least a second


I agree, this was home cooking by the time keeper. there was 12 seconds left with 7 on the shot clock. payton misses and a few seconds to get control and there is only 1.4??????????? 

Somebody call David stern........


----------



## ravor44

Screw the REFS..they should die along with DAVID STERN...


----------



## jarkid

season over.

thank you everybody.

phenom, todd11, petey, vinsane, fruitcake, funkylikemonkey, kidd to carter 15, jizzy, mjm1, chaser 55, vsdfo2000


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Terrible, terrible non-call at the end of the game.


----------



## mjm1

how can it be over without a single shot being taken


----------



## ghoti

Just rewound the DVR.

There were 2.2 seconds left when RJ called timeout.

Aren't they supposed to look at the tape?


----------



## NickDaKing

Mogriffjr said:


> haha VC trips over Wade and season is over....gotta love that crap...


you know if it was the other way around wade would of been shooting free throws lol


----------



## VCFORTHREE15

hey guys good season. It just goes to show you that three players cant get us to the promised land. I dont think this core should be broken though. I am disappointed as that was a foul call and vince should have been at the line. it happens and all i can say is i hope this offseason is a successful one and i hope we can prove all people wrong and have an unbelievable 2006-2007 season.


----------



## purplehaze89

mjm1 said:


> how can it be over without a single shot being taken



The play by play that ended our season.


PLAY-BY-PLAY
(0:00) End Period
*(0:00) [NJN] Kidd Turnover: Bad Pass (4 TO) Steal: Wade (1 ST)*
(0:01) [NJN] Collins Substitution replaced by Krstic
(0:01) [NJN] Team Timeout: Regular
(0:02) [NJN] Jefferson Rebound (Off: Def:7)
(0:03) [MIA] Payton Jump Shot: Missed
(0:12) [MIA] Team Timeout: Regular
(0:29) [NJN 105-106] Carter Dunk Shot: Made (33 PTS) Assist: Jefferson (5 AST)
(0:36) [NJN] Carter Rebound (Off:1 Def:6)
(0:38) [MIA] Walker Jump Shot: Missed
(0:58) [NJN 103-106] Carter Driving Layup: Made (31 PTS)
(1:06) [MIA] O'Neal Substitution replaced by Posey
(1:06) [NJN] Team Timeout: Short
(1:06) [NJN] Murray Rebound (Off:2 Def:5)
(1:08) [MIA] O'Neal Free Throw 2 of 2 missed


----------



## Phenom Z28

I feel so cheated right now, yet I can't be that mad about it. The Heat really stepped up, the Nets played on par -Krstic for most of the series.


----------



## ravor44

jarkid said:


> season over.
> 
> thank you everybody.
> 
> phenom, todd11, petey, vinsane, fruitcake, funkylikemonkey, kidd to carter 15, jizzy, mjm1, chaser 55, vsdfo2000


didn't include me?


----------



## VCFORTHREE15

ravor44 said:


> didn't include me?


or me? lol i was never really an active game thread member. Im gonna miss this. Im gonna label it the season that should have been


----------



## vcfor3

ghoti said:


> Just rewound the DVR.
> 
> There were 2.2 seconds left when RJ called timeout.
> 
> Aren't they supposed to look at the tape?


who needs to look at tape when you are already paid off to call for one team?


----------



## kdub

Nets 1, Refs 4


----------



## kdub

They're going for the champsionship!


----------



## JCB

VCFORTHREE15 said:


> hey guys good season. It just goes to show you that three players cant get us to the promised land. I dont think this core should be broken though. I am disappointed as that was a foul call and vince should have been at the line. it happens and all i can say is i hope this offseason is a successful one and i hope we can prove all people wrong and have an unbelievable 2006-2007 season.


 hear, hear


----------



## dfunk15

Dark Knight said:


> Have a nice life, Vince.


yeah, it was his foult, he was the one playing power forward, center, and he was the bench. Vince will be here next season so tough luck sweety, tough luck.


----------



## Kirsten

It was a good season, wasn't it? But whatever....that game made me tired. I'm going to bed. Goodnight to you all. May you wake up with something warm beside you, on top of you, underneath you...or in your undies.


----------



## neoxsupreme

Miami got all the breaks in this series. Unbelievable. Oh well. It was a fun season while it lasted.


----------



## Vinsane

ce had an excellent game is all I could say
33 on 52% shootin
7 boards 
5 assists
scored in the end to get us down 1
its a shame the refs whistles got stuck in the end because he was definitely bumped


----------



## jirohkanzaki

and that's all she wrote...time to move on...here's to a better offseason...GO NETS! :banana: 

2005-06 NJ NETS
jkidd, vc, rj, curly, twin, murray, thomas, uncle cliffy, vaughn, antoine, zoran, padgett, boki, mjax, jmac, lj3, zimmerman, larry frank...


----------



## KingofNewark

**** it . I'll say it. Dwyane is the ****ing man. He's a basketball god. He along with Lebron and Dwight Howard and Amare will carry the NBA for the Next 10 years. I am in awe of his greatness. I never saw Jordan in his prime too young and didn't like BBall. But to have a guy like DWade in the league today , wow just wow.


----------



## ruwaydr

Wade is a lot more hyped up than someone like VC

They act as if Wade is greater than Jordan or something, even comparing him to Kidd at some points in terms of all-round game

Look at the friggin' Heat team. They got crap loads of talent. WTF do you expect? Give VC that team and he could probably do even better


----------



## jirohkanzaki

KingofNewark said:


> **** it . I'll say it. Dwyane is the ****ing man. He's a basketball god. He along with Lebron and Dwight Howard and Amare will carry the NBA for the Next 10 years. I am in awe of his greatness. I never saw Jordan in his prime too young and didn't like BBall. But to have a guy like DWade in the league today , wow just wow.


good joke...


----------



## jirohkanzaki

ruwaydr said:


> Wade is a lot more hyped up than someone like VC
> 
> They act as if Wade is greater than Jordan or something, even comparing him to Kidd at some points in terms of all-round game
> 
> Look at the friggin' Heat team. They got crap loads of talent. WTF do you expect? Give VC that team and he could probably do even better


right...we just need a bench, do better at the draft, a little luck and we'll be fine...and look on the bright side...WE'RE NOT THE KNICKS!


----------



## ravor44

vcfor3 said:


> who needs to look at tape when you are already paid off to call for one team?


thats it!


----------



## ravor44

kdub said:


> Nets 1, Refs 4


Yeah..that was really the series...


----------



## Phenom Z28

I'm sorry but that "gone fishing" picture with Ernie and Frank was downright hilarious


----------



## Krstic All-Star

KingofNewark said:


> **** it . I'll say it. Dwyane is the ****ing man. He's a basketball god. He along with Lebron and Dwight Howard and Amare will carry the NBA for the Next 10 years. I am in awe of his greatness. I never saw Jordan in his prime too young and didn't like BBall. But to have a guy like DWade in the league today , wow just wow.


That's the SAME message Stern sent the referees!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Jason Kidd passed two players on the all-time points scored in the playoffs list...

88. Dominique Wilkins - 1,423
*89. Jason Kidd - 1,411 (Ranked 104th at beginning of playoffs)*
90. Walter Davis - 1,407
91. Bailey Howell - 1,401

RJ (ranked 232nd at beginning of playoffs now stands at 169th) passed 10 players (including Tim Hardaway, Larry Johnson and Jermaine O'Neal) and VC (ranked 341st at beginning of playoffs now stands at 208th) passed 7 (including Caldwell Jones and Otis Thorpe) on the same list.

Kidd passed four players on the playoffs all-time steals list...

19. James Worthy - 177
*20. Jason Kidd - 173*
21. Danny Ainge - 172
22. Horace Grant - 171
23. Jeff Hornacek - 170
24. Kobe Bryant - 169

Kidd also passed one player on the playoffs all-time 3-pointers made list...

26. Nick Van Exel - 114
*27. Jason Kidd - 111*
27. Sam Cassell - 111
27. John Stockton - 111
30. Tim Hardaway - 110


----------



## Mindlib

where is ****in foul on WADE ????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :jawdrop: 
i think last shot must be on krstic or Kidd from the left wing :idea: 

New jersey Nets 1 - 4 Miami Ref-Heat uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: 
I hate Miami HEAT  

Good offseason & summet folks :wave:


----------



## Jizzy

Mindlib said:


> where is ****in foul on WADE ????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :jawdrop:
> i think last shot must be on krstic or Kidd from the left wing :idea:
> 
> New jersey Nets 1 - 4 Miami Ref-Heat uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke:
> I hate Miami HEAT
> 
> Good offseason & summet folks :wave:


 

[strike] Shut up ******* [/strike]


----------



## Phenom Z28

Wth?


----------



## fruitcake

when's this game starting??

cmon i want to watch some NETS!


----------



## Intense Enigma

what the .......................


----------



## VCFSO2000

What the hell!?


----------



## fruitcake

don't you guys remember?

Game 5 Nets and Heat starts tomorrow.

:clown:


----------



## ravor44

who the hell bumped this thread?


----------



## Jizzy

ravor44 said:


> who the hell bumped this thread?


 
[strike] Some stupid Heat fan [/strike]


----------

